# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Morellia Madness

## Craiga 01453

I figured I'd start a new Morellia thread for anybody to post on. Just wanna share some pics? Random Morellia thoughts, questions, comments? Drop em here. This thread is simply to enjoy all things Morellia. 

Enjoy all!!! 




Here are a few of Cornell (JCP) and Fernie (Bredli) enjoying some quality time together. 


Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-23-2020),BeansTheDerp (01-22-2021),_Caitlin_ (06-24-2020),_dakski_ (06-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-22-2020),Gio (06-22-2020),_Homebody_ (11-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),_nikkubus_ (06-03-2021),_Reinz_ (06-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2020),_Sonny1318_ (10-19-2020),_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and a few more...


Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-22-2020),Gio (06-22-2020),_Homebody_ (11-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),_nikkubus_ (06-03-2021),_Reinz_ (06-22-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-22-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-23-2020),_Sonny1318_ (10-19-2020),_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Looking good Craig! 

In just 3 or 4 years you have your arms full and look like Ziggy in his pictures.  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-22-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-23-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Looking good Craig! 
> 
> In just 3 or 4 years you have your arms full and look like Ziggy in his pictures.


Fingers crossed!!!! 

Loooooong way to go though. Fernie weighed in at 142 grams empty today and Cornell was 122 empty today. They both eat tonight, so they'll be packing on a few more grams!  :ROFL:

----------

_Reinz_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Toad37

I'll chime in here. Couple bredli and an ij

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-22-2020),Gio (06-22-2020),_Homebody_ (11-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-03-2021),_Reinz_ (06-22-2020),_Sonny1318_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I'll chime in here. Couple bredli and an ij
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Heck yeah, Toad!!! 

I love your Bredli (perhaps I'm a little biased). 

And props on the long hair beard
 \m/ (>.<) \m/

----------

_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Brisbane and rockhampton locality coastal carpets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (06-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-23-2020),Gio (06-22-2020),_Homebody_ (11-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-03-2021),_Reinz_ (06-22-2020),_Sonny1318_ (10-19-2020),_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

You guys are making me jealous! All of them are just so beautiful!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> You guys are making me jealous! All of them are just so beautiful!


I just wish I got on team morealia sooner!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Heck yeah, Toad!!! 
> 
> I love your Bredli (perhaps I'm a little biased). 
> 
> And props on the long hair beard
>  \m/ (>.<) \m/


Bredli are my favorite of the Morelia for sure but this little ij is growing on me. She's gonna be a stunner as she gets older. And thanks for the props!




> I just wish I got on team morealia sooner!


Same here. I started off with the beginners like balls and corns. Honestly I love my bps but I wouldn't go that route again if restarting. The Morelia are way more active and a lot more intriguing. Just all around better to interact with.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> I just wish I got on team morealia sooner!


No kidding, man. Theyve had my attention for close to 20yrs and Im glad I finally took the plunge.
Morelia Mafia for Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-22-2020),Gio (06-22-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-23-2020),_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Bredli are my favorite of the Morelia for sure but this little ij is growing on me. She's gonna be a stunner as she gets older. And thanks for the props!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I started off with the beginners like balls and corns. Honestly I love my bps but I wouldn't go that route again if restarting. The Morelia are way more active and a lot more intriguing. Just all around better to interact with.


There's something that just drew me to Bredli. I knew I needed to start my venture into morellia there. And I'm glad I did. Fernie is pretty much every thing I hoped for and more. 

I hear ya, I had a few corns too, but it was BPs and Kings for me. I still love Kings, and I love my BPs, but I'd only have one BP if I started over. 

And heck yeah, gotta love seeing more guys rock the long hair and beard!! 




> No kidding, man. Theyve had my attention for close to 20yrs and Im glad I finally took the plunge.
> Morelia Mafia for Life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No doubt!!! It took me far longer than it should have!!  

MMFL

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),_Toad37_ (06-22-2020)

----------


## Gio

Morelia,,,

I have two. One I snatched up in 2014 for $80. She's a house favorite here and just hit 7 years old on the 19th.


She's an 8 footer.


Then there is the new snake. Male Morelia Bredli.
This guy will be 3 in September and was a holdback in Nick Mutton's collection.
He's a bit over 4 feet long and growing rapidly.





Morelia, especially the carpet group tend to be good sized animals that are relatively active and usually make great display animals. 

Carpets and boas or boas and carpets are my top picks.

Fun thread!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-23-2020),Greg Cooper (09-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-22-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Morelia,,,
> 
> I have two. One I snatched up in 2014 for $80. She's a house favorite here and just hit 7 years old on the 19th.
> 
> 
> She's an 8 footer.
> 
> 
> Then there is the new snake. Male Morelia Bredli.
> ...


Congratulations Gio
You made the reptile report 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),Gio (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-23-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Wow that's pretty cool! Congrats Gio!

----------

Gio (06-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Wow that's pretty cool! Congrats Gio!


LOL!

Thanks,

I think it happens a lot if you frequently post pictures. I used to get my boa, Sniper in the report from time tom time.

There are a lot of handsome Morelia in this thread so keep your eyes open for others to make an appearance.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> No kidding, man. Theyve had my attention for close to 20yrs and Im glad I finally took the plunge.
> [emoji869*]Morelia Mafia for Life[*emoji869]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



JM is onto something!!!

He's the creator of a new movement.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Shun the non believers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),Gio (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020),_Toad37_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Shun the non believers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wh-what?!?!?!?

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Shun the non believers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy,

I may have to do the shirt selfie later!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Where the heck do I get one of those?!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),Gio (06-23-2020)

----------


## 67temp

One of my four carpets. 3 IJ's and 1 IJ coastal cross.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-23-2020),Gio (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-23-2020),_Toad37_ (06-23-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-24-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

MM4L

----------

_67temp_ (06-24-2020),aurum (06-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),Gio (06-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-24-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-25-2020),_Toad37_ (06-23-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-24-2020)

----------


## Gio

I'll just keep adding to this.

Summer nights with a Centralian Carpet Python!

----------

_67temp_ (06-24-2020),aurum (06-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-24-2020),Greg Cooper (09-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-24-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-25-2020),_Toad37_ (06-23-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-24-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Last puzzle piece here until they (maybe/hopefully someday) hatch here. Ill start a thread eventually. 
1.0 2019 Brisbane Coastal 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (06-24-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-23-2020),Gio (06-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-24-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-25-2020),_Toad37_ (06-23-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Am I allowed to join the Mafia even if I don't own a Morelia... yet?

----------


## Toad37

> Shun the non believers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like my life won't be complete without one of these shirts.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-24-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

I designed them and had them made one at a time through a place online and it took like a month. If I can find a way to make it so the design is available for folks on that site Ill update. Otherwise I have to order them individually, pay for it, get folks to reimburse me... kind of an ordeal for more than one order at a time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-25-2020),_Toad37_ (06-24-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Would it still be Mafia approved if the font was the same but the species was different as long as it stayed Morelia?

----------


## jmcrook

☕️☕️☕️
MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-25-2020),Gio (06-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-25-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-25-2020),_Toad37_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Doing quick spot cleaning after lunch and found this gal sleeping on her perch for the first time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-29-2020),Craiga 01453 (06-29-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-29-2020),Gio (06-29-2020),_Reinz_ (06-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2020),_RickyNY_ (07-01-2020),_Toad37_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Doing quick spot cleaning after lunch and found this gal sleeping on her perch for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's getting more colorful.

Perching and climbing are a couple of my favorite snake behaviors.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> She's getting more colorful.
> 
> Perching and climbing are a couple of my favorite snake behaviors.


Yall are gonna have to help me identify the subtle nuances of color in Charlotte and the new male because Im colorblind. I know theyre real earthy colored but the red and green undertones are real hard for me to see sometimes hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toad37

> Yall are gonna have to help me identify the subtle nuances of color in Charlotte and the new male because Im colorblind. I know theyre real earthy colored but the red and green undertones are real hard for me to see sometimes hah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like full on colorblind? In that case she's purple, bright purple!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-29-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Like full on colorblind? In that case she's purple, bright purple!


Red and green are the trickiest. Especially when theyre about the same value and/or a more muted/neutral hue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-29-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-30-2020),_Toad37_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Red and green are the trickiest. Especially when theyre about the same value and/or a more muted/neutral hue 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a friend who's like that and he was born on a leap day. What are the odds?!

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-05-2020),aurum (07-04-2020),Bodie (07-04-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-05-2020),Gio (07-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2020),_Toad37_ (07-04-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie, my Bredli Python just shy of her first birthday. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-05-2020),Gio (07-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2020),_Toad37_ (07-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell, my yearling JCP

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-05-2020),Gio (07-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2020),_Toad37_ (07-05-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics craig, they look awesome, I really like the heat pits on them

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Here's an adult male IJ. He can be nippy and flighty so he gets the hook 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-05-2020),Gio (07-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-05-2020),_Reinz_ (07-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2020)

----------


## dakski

I don't think I've posted Yafe here yet!

Here's Yafe. He's an albino Darwin/IJ hybrid and about 600G now (top pictures). I've had him since he was about 100G.

----------

aurum (07-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-08-2020),Gio (07-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-07-2020),_Reinz_ (07-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2020),_Toad37_ (07-07-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

That colour is so cool dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-07-2020),_Reinz_ (07-07-2020)

----------


## Toad37

This little girl just shed this morning. I absolutely love the ij colors.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-09-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-08-2020),Gio (07-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-08-2020),_Reinz_ (07-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I though I'd try something different and put a white sheet in a box for a few Fernie (Bredli) and Cornell (JCP) pics. I think they came out pretty nice. I'm loving watching these two grow up together. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (07-11-2020),dr del (07-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-11-2020),Gio (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## Gio

A surprising visit to this thread!

I was happy to see the pictures at the top of this new page.

Everybody has nice looking animals and the pictures are turning out stellar.

I'll have to try adding a little twist to my next round of photos.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020),_Toad37_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## Gio

I suppose I'll add a few duds to the mix.

I shot 3 pictures, 2 Bredli and 1 Coasty for the thread here.

The Bredli is in shed and I think the Coastal is going into shed soon.

Here is Kevin with a pink belly. These are not good photos.


I wish this one was sharper as I like the picture but the blurry image ruins it a bit.


Jewel is looking pretty dark here. Its been a while since she's had a shed and she usually looks a lot like this before she goes blue.

----------

aurum (07-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-11-2020),dr del (07-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-11-2020),_Toad37_ (07-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> I suppose I'll add a few duds to the mix.
> 
> I shot 3 pictures, 2 Bredli and 1 Coasty for the thread here.
> 
> The Bredli is in shed and I think the Coastal is going into shed soon.
> 
> Here is Kevin with a pink belly. These are not good photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Gio.
I love your natural  viv setups 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo says Get outta my dressing room!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-17-2020),Gio (07-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2020),_Toad37_ (07-17-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Sally Jo says Get outta my dressing room!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see a fresh shed there!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2020),_Toad37_ (07-17-2020)

----------


## Gio

Another one to keep the thread alive.

This is one of the 3 photos I didn't post after Kev's shed.

Funny thing is the deck rail looks the same and so does the snake.

I may need a new prop setup.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-21-2020),Greg Cooper (09-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2020),_Toad37_ (07-20-2020)

----------


## Gio

A growing boy has to eat. Kev managed a shed and hasn't had a bite in a while. I was going to wait until the weekend but the royal refused and Kevin was ready to go.

He's really starting to make quick work of these large rats.




I'm tempted to let him have a go at quail when he eats again. The quail actually weigh less than the large rats but they are much more difficult to get down. Variety is something I like when it comes to feeding so we'll see whats what when the time comes.

Keep the "Madness" alive folks!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-21-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2020),_Toad37_ (07-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Ill contribute to the continuing madness with this critter. Charli Mae had her first large mouse last night and it left a much smaller bump than anticipated. Shell be doing work on cleaning up the remainder of those feeders while Willard and Sally Jo work through rat fuzzies. 

MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-21-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2020),Gio (07-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2020),_Toad37_ (07-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Another morelia madness contribution from Sally Jo

Her head pattern always makes me think of black metal corpse paint or album covers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2020),_Toad37_ (07-21-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

What the hell, lets share the whole family today. Willard Bruce lookin sharp



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-22-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2020),Gio (07-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2020),_Toad37_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Another morelia madness contribution from Sally Jo
> 
> Her head pattern always makes me think of black metal corpse paint or album covers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a wicked head pattern.

Shes a stunner man. The Rock!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie is freshly shed and fed. She took her third adult mouse with ease. 

I tried to get some indoor pics of her post shed, but she would NOT sit still for two seconds. And it's been too dang hot and humid for outdoor pics. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-22-2020),_Toad37_ (07-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and now she digest

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Let's try again...




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

She's looking beautiful Craig!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Charli Mae chilling above the warm hide on her perches, cooking down a large mouse




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-01-2020),_Toad37_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Charli Mae chilling above the warm hide on her perches, cooking down a large mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big growth spurt coming soon!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell looking all alien-like...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-01-2020),_Toad37_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Apparently this is a choice spot for digestion



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-31-2020),_dakski_ (08-01-2020),Gio (08-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-01-2020),_Toad37_ (07-31-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Keeping it goin. Here's Alice with her fresh skin. She just shed this morning and is looking great!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-02-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-02-2020),Gio (08-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-03-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Toad, Alice is a beauty! She looks beautiful in her fresh skin!! 

Thanks for sharing!

----------

_Toad37_ (08-02-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Toad, Alice is a beauty! She looks beautiful in her fresh skin!! 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Craig. She's starting to get that adult carpet python head shape. That head is what initially attracted me to the species and the rest is history.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-03-2020),Gio (08-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks Craig. She's starting to get that adult carpet python head shape. That head is what initially attracted me to the species and the rest is history.


I still have a LOOOONG way to go for that!! Hahahahhaha, but yup, that bulldog head is so nice

----------

_Toad37_ (08-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Keeping it goin. Here's Alice with her fresh skin. She just shed this morning and is looking great!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's a beauty there and it looks like a relative of Kevin.

Although they all have less variation than the coastals so it isn't a surprise they look related.

Here is Kev on the rail again.






Continue the madness!

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-03-2020),_Toad37_ (08-04-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> That's a beauty there and it looks like a relative of Kevin.
> 
> Although they all have less variation than the coastals so it isn't a surprise they look related.
> 
> Here is Kev on the rail again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His colors mixed with that lighting is perfect. Kevin looks amazing! I wish I could get Alice to calm down for a second to get some good pics like that but she's pretty flighty and nervous. So is my other adult ij! Maybe I'm doin something wrong with them lol. Great looking boy Gio.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),Gio (08-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

A little twist on the thread.

If you have a male and a female carpet particularly of the same species, do you notice one being more arboreal than the other?

I believe in Nick and Justin's book, it mentioned males were found more often in the canopy than females. I'd have to go hunting through the pages to find that and I'm fairly sure it was in the coastal carpet chapter.

I have different carpet species however I have found my male Bredli to be far more arboreal than my female coastal.

I found my male retic more arboreal than the coastal as well. 

My male boa and female coastal are about the same when it comes to climbing, but speaking strictly about the carpet group, I find my male Bredli to be very arboreal and at this age more so than the retic that was here.

What are your observations?

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Ive had a harder time observing my two females in their tub set up but they definitely utilize their perches regularly. I can absolutely confirm that my male is up in the canopy every single night almost invariably. Curious to see how this may or may not change with age and when theyre all moved into taller enclosures. Its quite entertaining to watch the male Brisbane stalking and hunting the floor of his tub from higher up though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-05-2020)

----------


## Toad37

I just noticed this the other day and was talking to a friend about it. I've always heard that when handling a semi arboreal species, (like Morelia) hold them up high when they start to get a little stressed. Well I've tried that with my female bredli and she always freaks out and darts back down towards my arms but when I have my male bredli out he prefers to be up high. 

I chalked up as him being so young but now that you mention that it makes perfect sense. Even in their tubs he's always on top of his hide rather than in it and again, I just thought it was because he was a yearling and she's almost 3. Thanks for the share!

----------

Gio (08-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I too have read that males tend be found perched more often than females. 

However, in my experience so far that's not the case. My female Bredli is perched far more often than my male Jungle. 

She's out front and center on her perch most nights and it definitely seems to be her preferred spot for digesting and once hungry. He on the other hand, only tends to come out and perch when he's looking for food. Although I have seen him utilizing his perches more over the past few weeks. He seems to be developing a bit more confidence in general, so perhaps with the added size he doesn't feel as vulnerable.

----------

Gio (08-05-2020)

----------


## 67temp

I have 1.2 pure IJ's and 0.1 IJ/coastal mix. Currently the 3 females are perched sleeping. The male is sleeping front and center on the ground of his cage next to the glass out in the open. Once evening time comes they will probably all be perched hunting.

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),Gio (08-05-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> I have 1.2 pure IJ's and 0.1 IJ/coastal mix. Currently the 3 females are perched sleeping. The male is sleeping front and center on the ground of his cage next to the glass out in the open. Once evening time comes they will probably all be perched hunting.


My 2 IJ's are like that as well. Totally opposite of the bredli. The male is always in his hide or on the ground somewhere and the female is only every in her hide when digesting. I love those little things.

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),Gio (08-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

These are interesting observations and I like hearing about the differences whether it be from species to species or sex.

I'm somewhat surprised the Bredli are as arboreal as they are. 

Their natural habitat does have plenty of trees and an enormous amount of rocky outcrops, but the coastal, jungle and IJ areas have far more trees.

Its unfortunate there are not a lot of wild Bredli videos out there. They are in such a harsh and remote area that you have to stomp the bush to find them.

The coastals on the other hand are everywhere. They are always spotted on roof tops and such.

I did hear or read someplace that Bredli are found in attics in the Alice Springs area sometimes, but I've never seen any wild Bredli in developed areas.

I haven't spotted Kevin on the floor of his cage in a couple of months.

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell's last trip outside before he eats. He's moving on up to adult mice tomorrow night. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),_Toad37_ (08-05-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

My pair of pure Darwin Albinos, excited to finally get to breed Carpets again this coming season.

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),_Toad37_ (08-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> My pair of pure Darwin Albinos, excited to finally get to breed Carpets again this coming season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


Thats a stunning pair, Deb! Best of luck this season with them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),Stewart_Reptiles (08-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie girl working it!




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-06-2020),Gio (08-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-06-2020),_Reinz_ (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020),_Toad37_ (08-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

Awesome!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Those eyes tho!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Zombie Brisbane  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-06-2020),Gio (08-06-2020),_Reinz_ (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Zombie Brisbane  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oooooh, I can't wait for fresh shed pics!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Oooooh, I can't wait for fresh shed pics!!!


Me either! This is only her second shed here, kinda forgot what fresh skin looks like on her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

@ Craig- Fernie is looking FIERCE!!

@ Crook- Very cool pic of the Brizzy!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Zombie Brisbane  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Growth is happening to my favorite Brisy. 
😎👍🏻

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Growth is happening to my favorite Brisy.


Shes filling out a small RBI hide pretty well now, 4 months ago she fit similarly in a mini hide... grow, Charli Mae! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-06-2020),Gio (08-07-2020),_Reinz_ (08-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Impossible to get a good pic through his tub. This dude lives on these perches every single night once the sun starts going down. Super fun to observe hunting/stalking behavior. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (08-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-10-2020),_Toad37_ (08-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Since we discussed perching last week or so I've noticed that Cornell, my male JCP has been perched almost every night. So now both the Bredli and JCP are perched pretty much every night. I love it. So much more fun than just seeing hides with a nose poking out.

----------

_67temp_ (08-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-11-2020),Gio (08-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A couple of Cornell (JCP) and Fernie (Bredli) enjoying the perfect weather today




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-18-2020),_dakski_ (08-18-2020),Gio (08-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-17-2020),_Reinz_ (08-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-17-2020),_Toad37_ (08-17-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Agnes the IJ just shed out tonight and is looking great. I realize I didn't get any body shots of her just head lol. I'll try again tomorrow when I change waters. But here she is!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-23-2020),_dakski_ (08-22-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2020),_Reinz_ (08-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I wish the picture quality was better, but you can see her enthusiasm and as you can guess she was not sitting still. But I love seeing this food response!! When she smells food she's perched and her nose is right up to the glass. She watches and follows my hand as I slide her door open and then comes halfway out waiting (not so) patiently for me. 

...and one of her digesting last night. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-24-2020),_Reinz_ (08-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2020),_Toad37_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Stuart my male bredli just shed this morning and left me a huge poop to clean up. After all that he's a whopping 133 grams and is looking amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-30-2020),_dakski_ (08-30-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-29-2020),_Reinz_ (08-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-30-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell enjoying his dinner...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-30-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_Toad37_ (08-30-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I knew I held onto Katie's old shoe rack for a reason!!!
I had completely forgotten I stashed it away...
Should make for a good prop for some photoshoots 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-30-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-30-2020),_Toad37_ (08-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Willard graduated to loose substrate recently. Not sure if its just a coincidence but ever since then hes taken to chilling on top of his hide at night vs hanging out on his perches. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-30-2020),_dakski_ (08-30-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_Toad37_ (08-30-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just love this girl. She's legit the easiest snake I could imagine keeping. And she has the personality to match. I want like a dozen more of her, hahahahha. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-05-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-02-2020),_Reinz_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## 67temp

IJ girl in the sun.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-05-2020),_dakski_ (09-05-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-04-2020),_Reinz_ (09-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2020),_Toad37_ (09-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

Missed a bunch of these.

Great photos of some beautiful morelia folks, well done.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

These two are loving the shoe rack!! 

Fernie (Bredli) is now over 200 empty grams and Cornell (JCP) was 162 empty. I'm loving watching them drow, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't wish they were growing more quickly. But, I do feed on the conservative side and will happily let them grow out slowly and healthy. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (09-10-2020),_Caitlin_ (09-09-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-10-2020),Gio (09-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-09-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2020),_Toad37_ (09-09-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looking good.
Double shot of Morelia.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Great looking duo there bud! None of my Morelia have eclipsed the 200 gram mark and my oldest is almost 26 months now. I think youre doing them both quite well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks boys!

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Lurking in the shadows haha




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-10-2020),Gio (09-11-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2020),_Toad37_ (09-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few pics from today's sunny day




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (09-11-2020),cincy (09-23-2020),Gio (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-11-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-11-2020),_Toad37_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## Gio

Very nice both of you!

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Brisbane for the win
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-23-2020),Gio (09-23-2020),_Toad37_ (09-22-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Brisbane for the win
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Buddy!!!

That is a WIN for sure.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

This girl hasn't had a shed since November 2019. 

But then just 2 days ago, she went through a perfect shed. The first in a long while. 

I'm shocked at how nice this 7 plus year old snake looks. She still has some neon colors blended in with the browns and blacks.


There is a bonus non Morelia species here as well. The elusive, black pit bull made an appearance. She's a bit too interested in the snakes so she is watched very carefully when they are out. 

Same type of photos as I usually take on the rail but she's definitely sporting some nicer paint here.


Morelia Mafia!!

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-24-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-23-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Rooster my male IJ freshly shed.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

cincy (10-02-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-28-2020),Gio (09-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-23-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-23-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Rooster my male IJ freshly shed.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Excuse me while I wipe up my drool :Very Happy:  IJ's are probably my favorite of the Morelia and boy does yours look stunning!
                                MMFL

----------

_67temp_ (09-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (09-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-23-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Great interview with Nick Mutton
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ahkIGuJHTcA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe outside.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-28-2020),Gio (09-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-27-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-27-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Great interview with Nick Mutton
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ahkIGuJHTcA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for that jm. First just let me say Nick is a super cool dude. I've had phone conversations with him that were hours long and most of the time we didn't talk about snakes, we talked about everything but because he's just an easy guy to talk to. His topic on morphs and what it's done to the hobby is literally exactly what I say to everyone I talk to when they bring up morphs. I can't wait for that book to come out!

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-28-2020),Gio (09-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-27-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Thank you so much for that jm. First just let me say Nick is a super cool dude. I've had phone conversations with him that were hours long and most of the time we didn't talk about snakes, we talked about everything but because he's just an easy guy to talk to. His topic on morphs and what it's done to the hobby is literally exactly what I say to everyone I talk to when they bring up morphs. I can't wait for that book to come out!


I totally agree. Super cool guy and very interesting to converse with. I talked with him on the phone before I got my female Brisbane from him and we talked for an hour and a half about everything from how awful social media/screen based social interaction in general is, how humans are not designed to be obligate herbivores, the loss of various pure species in the hobby, and also the snakes I was interested in buying and the interesting backstory on their pedigree and history and how we nearly lost Brisbane coastals in herpetoculture due to the jag/morph crazy. Looking incredibly forward to the new book!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-28-2020),Gio (09-28-2020),_Reinz_ (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-27-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Thank you so much for that jm. First just let me say Nick is a super cool dude. I've had phone conversations with him that were hours long and most of the time we didn't talk about snakes, we talked about everything but because he's just an easy guy to talk to. His topic on morphs and what it's done to the hobby is literally exactly what I say to everyone I talk to when they bring up morphs. I can't wait for that book to come out!


Ha ha yep!

Long, long conversations and once the snake topics were covered, everything else was up for discussion.

I'm glad my Bredli came from Nick!

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-28-2020),_Toad37_ (09-28-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Shout out to Craig and jmcrook! I'm gonna have a hard time not wearing this every where I go lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2020),Gio (10-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-01-2020),_Reinz_ (10-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

HELL YESSSSS!!! Ill post mine up when it gets here!
MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-01-2020),Gio (10-02-2020),_Reinz_ (10-02-2020),_Toad37_ (10-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Duuuuuuuude, that looks dope!!! I'm still sour you got yours before me though  :Wink:  :ROFL:   Hahahhaha! 

Thanks for getting the pic up!!! Let's get more pics up as they roll in over the next few days!!! 

Huge props to jm for being the brain behind Morelia Mafia, and thanks for letting me run with this little project!! 

🤘🤘 MM4L 🤘🤘

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2020),Gio (10-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020),_Reinz_ (10-02-2020),_Toad37_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

That t shirt looks awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2020),Gio (10-02-2020),_Toad37_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Have any of you seen that "Dav Kaufmen". Reptile adventures, the one where he goes to a breeder in Australia who specialises in blue tongue skinks, any way he tours his facility and he some amazing  carpet pythons too

https://youtu.be/sbWYtNbkmfY

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Uggggh, my shirt is at the location less than 45 minutes away!!! Soooooo close yet soooooo far!

----------


## Toad37

> Uggggh, my shirt is at the location less than 45 minutes away!!! Soooooo close yet soooooo far!


Go get it lol

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ok, so one of my two orders arrived...my buddy's who was on his honeymoon and the extra I ordered. 

Sooooo... The extra is mine now 😁

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

MM4L 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2020),Gio (10-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020),_Reinz_ (10-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-02-2020),_Toad37_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## Gio

Posted on your Jungle thread.

Mine is in the cool wash cycle getting broken in and ready for wear!


I'll snap a few pictures when I get it dry!

Thanks again for the creative effort and opportunity to score one!

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

These turned out bad ass, Craig!! Bout to go through the wash and soften up for its first wear.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-03-2020),_dakski_ (10-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-03-2020),_Toad37_ (10-03-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> These turned out bad ass, Craig!! Bout to go through the wash and soften up for its first wear.
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!!! I'm happy with how they came out. Hopefully I'll be cutting out the middle man sooner than later

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-03-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Represent!
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (10-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-04-2020),_dakski_ (10-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-04-2020),Gio (10-04-2020),_Reinz_ (10-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe representing MM! I need to wash the shirt before I can take a picture of me wearing it.

----------

_67temp_ (10-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2020),Gio (10-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-04-2020),_Phillydubs_ (10-06-2020),_Reinz_ (10-05-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-04-2020)

----------


## Gio

More "active wear"  from the Mafia.

Just a heads up, these did not go well. Jewel was not pleased coming out of the cage, nor did she enjoy the handling. I thought adding a snake to the equation would make it more interesting but in reality it was annoying and my pictures are backwards and blurry.




The V-Neck option that Craig added is a nice change up.





I really like the shirt. Prior to these pictures I was sporting it at the local brewery. My guess,,,, Not a single person knew the definition of "Morelia" .

----------

_67temp_ (10-05-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-05-2020),_dakski_ (10-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2020),_Reinz_ (10-05-2020),_Toad37_ (10-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

Dakski had the right idea!

JM looks cool in his photo. Unfortunately I can't rock the hair like Craig and JM.

This is unrelated, but morelia worthy.

I switched up the Bredli and Coastal caging situation. Jewel is over 8 feet long and starting to remind me of the retic in certain ways. Good ways though so I'm happy to move her up.

Kevin was, and still is, always perched and I have him in a really nice display now that he's in Jewel's cage. He's still in the upper right corner of the 4 footer and that's where he'd hang in the 6 footer.

He's better off, at least for now in the 4 footer. It depends on how he grows and if he tops out over 8 feet. He's a tad more robust like a boa when it comes to mass.

Jewel is best off now with some room. The beauty of the caging here is that I can move 3 snakes into different environments as needed and they will likely benefit from something new when they are moved.

That's my non photo contribution to this thread today.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry I'm a little late to the party. Proud to rock my Morelia Mafia tee!  MM4L

----------

_67temp_ (10-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-05-2020),_dakski_ (10-06-2020),Gio (10-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2020),_Reinz_ (10-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-05-2020),_wnateg_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

Going with the   "V"   I dig it Zig!

If we all got together we'd make a tight looking rock band photo LOL!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2020),_Toad37_ (10-05-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Going with the   "V"   I dig it Zig!
> 
> If we all got together we'd make a tight looking rock band photo LOL!


Don't tempt me I'll set that up

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-05-2020)

----------


## Phillydubs

I had to join the party !! Better late than never !! I need to get on here more and say that every time I do log on!!

The shirts are awesome! I love mine! How did they turn out in the wash for you guys? Im tossing mine in tomorrow. 

I feel the shirt makes me feel like a new man and just so much hotter ... what do you guys think ???

I suppose that I should take what I can get since Im not part of the cooool carpet club anymore so Im bringing up the rear with banner the GTP....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-06-2020),_dakski_ (10-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-06-2020),_Reinz_ (10-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-06-2020),_wnateg_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## wnateg

Joining the club! 💕

----------

_67temp_ (10-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-06-2020),_dakski_ (10-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_Reinz_ (10-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Tapatalk not being cooperative, have to post again later.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Thanks Craig!

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-06-2020),_dakski_ (10-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-06-2020),_wnateg_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## 67temp

My shirt finally arrived.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-06-2020),_Reinz_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-06-2020),_wnateg_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> My shirt finally arrived.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Suits you nicely

----------

_67temp_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Young Mafia member wondering where the rats are even though he had two fuzzies last night




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (10-06-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-07-2020),_dakski_ (10-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-08-2020),Gio (10-06-2020),_Reinz_ (10-06-2020),_Toad37_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## Gio

He's young and looking to succeed in life.

Grow fast, combat, mate and do it all over again!

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-06-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Been a while since I've contributed. Here's my male bredli Stuart finally gaining some size and weight. And my female ij Agnes looking beautiful as ever. My big female bredli just shed but getting a picture of her and my adult male ij proves to be difficult since there so flighty!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-09-2020),_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-08-2020),_Reinz_ (10-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A before and after collage celebrating Fernie's one year anniversary at home. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-09-2020),_Reinz_ (10-10-2020),_Toad37_ (10-09-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe with the cool lighting that makes him glow purple. 

Growing boy.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-10-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-10-2020),_Toad37_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> Yafe with the cool lighting that makes him glow purple. 
> 
> Growing boy.


That dude is getting a good looking noggin on him recently and looking pretty mature it seems. Grow, Yafe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-10-2020),_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

> That dude is getting a good looking noggin on him recently and looking pretty mature it seems. Grow, Yafe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks JM. He's a good 5FT now I think, and I was told to expect 5-6FT as an adult. He's IJ/Darwin Hybrid, and I am not sure how much he has to grow. Not saying he won't grow more, I just don't know how much more  :Smile: . Given his growth of late and what I've seen (limited) of other IJ/Darwin, I expect he'll double in weight or so from here. Not sure though. 

Remember, with these guys, growth is not linear. The larger the meals, the more weight they pack on. However, I did an analysis of Yafe's growth and the growth rate itself is pretty linear. Keep in mind he was born 6-2017, but had a big setback with the RI that kept his weight pretty stable around 110G from 10-2018 until about 1-2019. So he's a little behind. 




Check out his thread as I just posted growth pictures from day one of this chart and then the past couple of weeks. https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Thread/page41

----------

_Kam_ (11-11-2020)

----------


## dakski



----------

Craiga 01453 (10-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-11-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020),_Toad37_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo out and about the last couple nights




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-11-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-11-2020),_Toad37_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Y'all are making me jealous again! I promise one day I will join the mafia.  :Snake:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Was putting Tyson away last night and caught Cornell starting his shed. He's looking good! 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (10-13-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gggggrrrrrrr Tapa!!!!! You got me again!!!




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-13-2020),Gio (10-13-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-13-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-13-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-13-2020),_Toad37_ (10-13-2020),_wnateg_ (10-13-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Couple of Morelia Mafia Maidens holding down their respective forts tonight 
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-17-2020),_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-17-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2020),_Toad37_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Reinz

> Couple of Morelia Mafia Maidens holding down their respective forts tonight 
> [emoji91


Do sense I sense Another t-shirt to come about? The MMMs?

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-17-2020),_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm a few days behind, but here's Cornell post shed



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-17-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2020),_Toad37_ (10-17-2020)

----------


## dakski

Craig, 

Those yellows are starting to POP big time now. Looking sharp!

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Craig, 
> 
> Those yellows are starting to POP big time now. Looking sharp!


Thanks, Dave. 

He's starting to take on some of his Mom's yellows (she's bright yellow).  He's definitely got some of Dads Vandeveeter coloring, but he's already brighter than his Dad. I'm guessing he'll land somewhere in the middle as far as resembling one parent over the other. 

Best part is he's definitely turned the corner with handling. He's always aware of his surroundings, but not on high alert all the time anymore and he hasn't struck in ages. He's lost the majority of his head shyness too, I can pet his head no problem most of the time. If he's not feeling it he simply pulls away and I take his cue and leave his head alone.

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Thanks, Dave. 
> 
> He's starting to take on some of his Mom's yellows (she's bright yellow).  He's definitely got some of Dads Vandeveeter coloring, but he's already brighter than his Dad. I'm guessing he'll land somewhere in the middle as far as resembling one parent over the other. 
> 
> Best part is he's definitely turned the corner with handling. He's always aware of his surroundings, but not on high alert all the time anymore and he hasn't struck in ages. He's lost the majority of his head shyness too, I can pet his head no problem most of the time. If he's not feeling it he simply pulls away and I take his cue and leave his head alone.


Great to hear that he's calmed down so much. Yafe doesn't like his head being touched, but tells me nicely. It's his prerogative and I respect that. The boas let me pet their heads all day, they could care less. Solana doesn't care and Figment freaks out. So does Shayna. It's important to know our animals individual tendencies and likes and dislikes. 

Cannot wait to see him grow some more, Craig. The contrast of the yellow and black is going to be stunning as he ages, especially with some size.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-19-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Just caught this kid changing his pants hah



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-19-2020),_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_Reinz_ (10-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020),_Toad37_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

Yafe filling out his 4X2' nicely.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-19-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020),_Toad37_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## Toad37

My turn! Here's my big girl Alice with last night's supper bulging out

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-20-2020),_dakski_ (10-19-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-19-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Yafe filling out his 4X2' nicely.



I loooove his colors under those lights. He looks amazing!

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

> I loooove his colors under those lights. He looks amazing!


LOL. It's just a fish tank light I mounted, but has many choices of colors being LED. This selection produces the right amount of light for Yafe, but the blue hue is cool. The original light that came with the boaphile (fluorescent) got damaged in shipment. Jeff Ronne has been so good to me, I didn't bother him for another one, although I know he'd sent it. I wanted to experiment anyway. This gave me a chance. 

Frankly, I prefer his colors in natural light. Not as dramatic but so rich and so full of nuance.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-20-2020),_Toad37_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## Toad37

This little guy shed today do I thought I'd show him off

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-23-2020),_dakski_ (10-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-21-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-22-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cornell is now over 200 grams and getting awfully close to 3 feet. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2020),_Toad37_ (10-31-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie girl looking good against the New England foliage



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2020),_Toad37_ (10-31-2020)

----------


## dakski

Below is a video I posted on Yafe's thread that shows how gentle and predictable Carpet Python's can be when being handled. Yafe is a dream in that department. He has never struck or even looked at me in a defensive way, although he has been known to hiss when first picking him up. 

As many of you know he was very sick with an RI when I got him at about 1 year old and 105G. He was a trooper through treatment (injections and nebulization) and when he hit the 500G mark mellowed a ton more. He's about 715g now.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-31-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-31-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (10-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2020),_Toad37_ (10-31-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Willard, I dont think youre as concealed as you believe yourself to be...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (10-31-2020),_dakski_ (10-31-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-31-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (11-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-01-2020),_Toad37_ (10-31-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie getting ready for a new winter outfit.




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-11-2020),_dakski_ (11-01-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2020),Gio (11-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-01-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-01-2020),_Toad37_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## Toad37

Couple pics of my male ij and female bredli. He's calmed down a ton with handling and she's still a little huffy but she allows me to handle her a little lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-11-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-06-2020),_dakski_ (11-06-2020),Deanna (11-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2020),Gio (11-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-05-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Reinz_ (11-06-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2020)

----------


## Reinz

> Couple pics of my male ij and female bredli. He's calmed down a ton with handling and she's still a little huffy but she allows me to handle her a little lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Looks like they are coming along great!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2020),_Toad37_ (11-06-2020)

----------


## Toad37

> Looks like they are coming along great!


A little bit of work here and there goes a long way I've learned.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2020),_Reinz_ (11-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I swear Fernie's head hit a growth spurt...




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2020),Gio (11-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-10-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-10-2020),_Toad37_ (11-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Dare you to stick your hand in here... - Charlotte Marie 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-11-2020),_dakski_ (11-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2020),Gio (11-11-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_Toad37_ (11-10-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Dare you to stick your hand in here... - Charlotte Marie 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's feeding night for my two. I've got dinner defrosting in there now. Pretty safe bet I'll have two in similar positions...and I will not be putting my hands in either enclosure  :Very Happy:

----------

Gio (11-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-11-2020),_Toad37_ (11-11-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

Ziggy (Cornell's brother) basking under his UVB tonight after a nice meal. The little fatty.

----------

_67temp_ (11-12-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-26-2021),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2020),_dakski_ (11-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2020),Gio (11-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-12-2020),_Kam_ (11-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-12-2020),_Toad37_ (11-12-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-12-2020)

----------


## 67temp

New snake day....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2020),_dakski_ (11-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-12-2020),_Toad37_ (11-12-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> New snake day....
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Niiiice! Axanthic Papuan Carpet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-12-2020),_Caitlin_ (11-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2020),Gio (11-18-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Yup 2019 Axanthic 66%poss het granite female Papuan carpet. Several years after loosing my male to kidney failure I'm finally able bring myself to get another.

----------

_Caitlin_ (11-12-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2020),Gio (11-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-12-2020),_Toad37_ (11-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Yup 2019 Axanthic 66%poss het granite female Papuan carpet. Several years after loosing my male to kidney failure I'm finally able bring myself to get another.


Awesome to hear. I know I'll add another classic Cal King eventually. Still too soon after losing Django for now though. Congrats on the pickup, fantastic choice

----------

_67temp_ (11-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Because everythings better on a stick.

Brisbane Coastal, Charlotte Marie Charli Mae 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-14-2020),aurum (11-14-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-16-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-15-2020),Gio (11-18-2020),_Reinz_ (11-14-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2020),_Toad37_ (11-14-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Ive said it before and Ill say it again. I wish I had gotten into Morelia so many years before I did. Cant get enough of them.

2019 Brisbane locality Coastal Carpet, Willard Bruce




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-15-2020),Craiga 01453 (11-16-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-19-2020),Gio (11-18-2020),_Toad37_ (11-15-2020)

----------


## Gio

Nice JM!

They are looking great as time goes on.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-18-2020)

----------


## Gio

It has been a while since I've popped in.

If anybody remembers Wallace, my old retic, you can see Jewel has moved into his vacated cage. 

She's not utilizing the full array of options often, but she does sneak out from time to time.



If she doesn't show a lot of interest in the perches and extra space, I'll switch her around with the boa sometime in May.

I think her coloring looks neat here.

----------

_67temp_ (11-19-2020),_dakski_ (11-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2020),_Toad37_ (11-18-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's looking awsome Gio, the viv looks great

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (11-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> It has been a while since I've popped in.
> 
> If anybody remembers Wallace, my old retic, you can see Jewel has moved into his vacated cage. 
> 
> She's not utilizing the full array of options often, but she does sneak out from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> If she doesn't show a lot of interest in the perches and extra space, I'll switch her around with the boa sometime in May.
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Gio. She looks magnificent in that enclosure.

I as well will be making cage decisions based on their utilization by each animal. Charlotte, my female Brisbane, is decidedly one of (if not the most) shy critters of all in my care. Rockhampton coastal is probably a close second. Though the former handles a bit more relaxed than the second. Plenty of options to shuffle them all through in finding out who is best accommodated by what housing though. Theyre a fun and interesting group that I look forward to learning from and about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (11-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Fern freshly shed.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-20-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-19-2020),Gio (11-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-19-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-19-2020),_Toad37_ (11-19-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

That is one stunning python! What is she?

----------

_67temp_ (11-19-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Fern freshly shed.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


OH my!!

Sunglasses please! : )

----------

_67temp_ (11-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> That is one stunning python! What is she?


Visually she is a caramel jag. Genetically she is het granite which means she is 50% coastal and 50% IJ. The IJ blood really brings out the yellow.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Rooster, male IJ.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (11-20-2020),_dakski_ (11-20-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2020),Gio (12-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-20-2020),_Toad37_ (11-20-2020)

----------


## Spicey

She's changed a lot!  Beautiful!

----------


## 67temp

I've been on a recent kick of taking carpet pics. Gunnie the granite IJ.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-22-2020),Gio (12-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-22-2020),_Toad37_ (11-22-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> I've been on a recent kick of taking carpet pics. Gunnie the granite IJ.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Looking good, Temp! Wish I could get either of my female coastals to sit still long enough for a good photo session 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## 67temp

> Looking good, Temp! Wish I could get either of my female coastals to sit still long enough for a good photo session 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The outside temperature here is right at the point where it's not to cold to take them out but they also just hunker down instead or trying to explore.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> The outside temperature here is right at the point where it's not to cold to take them out but they also just hunker down instead or trying to explore.


Nice. We just turned the corner into consistently cooler fall temps down here this week and next. Starting to drop hot spots at night and will start dropping them lower for longer next weekend along with the room ambient over the course of a month before hitting the lowest temps for a couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-03-2020),_dakski_ (12-03-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-03-2020),Gio (12-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2020),_Toad37_ (12-03-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looks like the hunt is on! I like the red light too!

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

Kevin has been a bit "pissy" when it comes time to handle him. He's rather skilled when it comes to evading me.

I've posted many times how much I like the semi arboreal characteristic of carpets and boas. However, those same characteristics can backfire when you want to get them out of the cage.

Tonight I just didn't want to deal with getting him out so he got his way.

If you look at the photo, you can see him looking at me from under the branch planning his next counter if I attempt to get him out again.



I will say this guy has beautiful coloring. He was an absolute steal from Nick Mutton. I just wanted a normal, but he had an older animal he decided to part with and his genetic package was a tad more than normal LOL!

----------

_67temp_ (12-09-2020),_dakski_ (12-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-08-2020),_Toad37_ (12-08-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-08-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

Kevin's looking great, Gio! So are the other _Morelia_ on this thread, too -- I'm fairly confident that some sort of _Morelia_ (or something _Morelia-_adjacent) will make it into this house eventually.

By chance, are any of Kevin's perches easily removable? My longi actually acts the same way sometimes when I try to take him out (though thankfully not so "pissy"), and I've found that he doesn't throw a fuss and is to content to come out when I pick him up on his perch. It's a trick that I picked up from listening to some _Corallus_/GTP podcasts that seems to work with semi-arboreals. Perhaps it would work with Kevin as well?

...though I imagine it might be quite something removing a snake of his size on his perch! I'm already having visions of me carrying a ~6 foot longi around the house on a tree branch...  :Razz:

----------

Gio (12-09-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Kevin's looking great, Gio! So are the other _Morelia_ on this thread, too -- I'm fairly confident that some sort of _Morelia_ (or something _Morelia-_adjacent) will make it into this house eventually.
> 
> By chance, are any of Kevin's perches easily removable? My longi actually acts the same way sometimes when I try to take him out (though thankfully not so "pissy"), and I've found that he doesn't throw a fuss and is to content to come out when I pick him up on his perch. It's a trick that I picked up from listening to some _Corallus_/GTP podcasts that seems to work with semi-arboreals. Perhaps it would work with Kevin as well?
> 
> ...though I imagine it might be quite something removing a snake of his size on his perch! I'm already having visions of me carrying a ~6 foot longi around the house on a tree branch...


Yes,

I can pull perches without much fuss, I just wasn't in the mood yesterday. 

BUT,,,,,,   I waited him out, and when I went down an hour later guess who was investigating his floor hide? I got him out immediately and we hung out for about 10 minutes. 

He's a great display animal so I don't mind the perching constantly. He's probably more arboreal than the retic was here. And that retic was by far the most arboreal snake I've had.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-09-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Brisbane cinnamon roll 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-20-2020),Gio (12-13-2020),_Toad37_ (12-13-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-13-2020)

----------


## Gio

No need for morph projects when you have something that looks that good!

What a beauty!

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-13-2020)

----------


## Gio

Kevin ate and of course dragged his food through a freshly changed out water bowl to irritate me.



A bit later I finally caught him stretched out a bit.


I'm very happy with this fella!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-18-2020),_Toad37_ (12-13-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-13-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Haha! The Murphys law of snake keeping. When are your snakes the absolute filthiest? Right after cleaning them...

Im thinking of doing a full deep clean on all enclosures this evening. Hopefully not ~too much mess afterwards, as no one aside from the Royal Python has eaten since November 1st.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (12-13-2020)

----------


## Gio

Look at who finally realized the larger cage has places to climb and perch!



I was tempted to move the boa constrictor into this unit as the coastal just didn't seem overly interested in the extra space, let alone the perches.

Jewel is a click or two longer than 8 feet and I figured she would take to the cage right away. 

As it turned out, she likes it but it took some time.

----------

aurum (12-17-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-16-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-17-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2020),_Toad37_ (12-16-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-16-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

6.5 weeks since last feeding and temp cycling has the room hitting 72-73° at night this week with very low, if any hot spots provided. Cooler climate southern locality coastal still out hunting every night. God I love carpet pythons.
Charlotte Marie, Brisbane Locality Coastal 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-18-2020),aurum (12-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-19-2020),Gio (12-19-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-19-2020),_Toad37_ (12-18-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-18-2020)

----------


## Gio

I'm digging the red light shots.

This one is very intense.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-19-2020)

----------


## 67temp

Can't wait for this girl to get out of QT. I still need to figure out a good name for her.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-22-2020),Gio (12-22-2020),_Hugsplox_ (12-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-22-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-22-2020),_Toad37_ (12-22-2020)

----------


## Hugsplox

> Can't wait for this girl to get out of QT. I still need to figure out a good name for her.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Oh she is beautiful!

----------


## jmcrook

Might not look Morelia related, but all three of my coastal carpets contributed tinsel to my holiday decorating efforts this year.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (12-23-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-17-2021),Craiga 01453 (01-20-2021),_dakski_ (01-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-01-2021),Gio (12-22-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-23-2020),_Toad37_ (12-22-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Oh she is beautiful!


Very nice!

Congrats!

----------

_67temp_ (12-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Might not look Morelia related, but all three of my coastal carpets contributed tinsel to my holiday decorating efforts this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done, sir,,,, well done.

Happy Holidays Mafia members!

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-22-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Kicking off 2021 in style with some tiger coastal action to start this years Morelia Python Radio calendar.
Morelia Mafia 4 Life



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-01-2021),Gio (01-01-2021),_Kam_ (01-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-01-2021),_Toad37_ (01-01-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo The Rock stalking hard from her perch
Morelia Mafia For Life



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-18-2021),_Toad37_ (01-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching snakes stalk their prey.   :Snake:

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I don't think I'll ever get tired of watching snakes stalk their prey.


Me either. Cant wait until all of my Morelia are big enough for 4 cages with sky hides, perches, shelves, the whole nine yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-18-2021),_dakski_ (01-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> Me either. Cant wait until all of my Morelia are big enough for 4 cages with sky hides, perches, shelves, the whole nine yards


Maybe that time could be sooner that you think.  :Wink:  Isn't one of you female carpets ~3.5' now? If you plan on adding all the hide and perching options you mentioned above, I'd imagine she'd be pretty happy in a 4' cage at that size. It may actually be good to "test run" your plans for your 4' cages with one animal before outfitting the rest of your cages. I know I'm glad it ended up working out that way here!

...all this _Morelia_ talk has had me dust off my plans for bringing one home this season. If the financial house is in order after the next round of Life Stuff and certain individuals are still on the market... maybe.

 Oh, who am I kidding, probably.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-18-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Maybe that time could be sooner that you think.  Isn't one of you female carpets ~3.5' now? If you plan on adding all the hide and perching options you mentioned above, I'd imagine she'd be pretty happy in a 4' cage at that size. It may actually be good to "test run" your plans for your 4' cages with one animal before outfitting the rest of your cages. I know I'm glad it ended up working out that way here!
> 
> ...all this _Morelia_ talk has had me dust off my plans for bringing one home this season. If the financial house is in order after the next round of Life Stuff and certain individuals are still on the market... maybe.
> 
>  Oh, who am I kidding, probably.


Only two real reasons I havent put them in bigger enclosures yet. 
1. My big 4x30x24 enclosures have rather large circular vent holes that my females could probably jam their heads through with determination. 
2. Heat transfer from the panels in those cages heat the floor of the cage above it pretty warm. I could move the rack from that stack to my 4 stack and center the 6 cage above the collective 8 cage below but I think Ill save the effort for when I have the new cages set up.

Also just not a real big fan of hunting through a giant cage floor for tiny poops. Smaller enclosures makes daily maintenance much easier for me and they honestly still have plenty of space. The Brisbane female will definitely be the next for an upgrade. My rockhampton female still fits in an RBI small hide though. 

I say jump on whatever Morelia youve got your eye on, good looking critters dont hang around long. Notice that outstanding WOW line female from Mike Curtin isnt listed anymore. Wonder who may have snatched her up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> Only two real reasons I havent put them in bigger enclosures yet. 
> 1. My big 4x30x24 enclosures have rather large circular vent holes that my females could probably jam their heads through with determination. 
> 2. Heat transfer from the panels in those cages heat the floor of the cage above it pretty warm. I could move the rack from that stack to my 4 stack and center the 6 cage above the collective 8 cage below but I think Ill save the effort for when I have the new cages set up.
> 
> Also just not a real big fan of hunting through a giant cage floor for tiny poops. Smaller enclosures makes daily maintenance much easier for me and they honestly still have plenty of space. The Brisbane female will definitely be the next for an upgrade. My rockhampton female still fits in an RBI small hide though.


Valid points, particularly on the vent and heat transfer fronts. Do the cages you've ordered have some sort of spacer bar/stacking kit you could order if heat transfer becomes a real issue? I've seen more and more cage makers make and recommend them for stacks, to the point they suggest you don't stack without them.




> I say jump on whatever Morelia youve got your eye on, good looking critters dont hang around long. Notice that outstanding WOW line female from Mike Curtin isnt listed anymore. Wonder who may have snatched her up...


Oh? Are we going to be seeing a new update thread here soon?  :Very Happy:  Not surprised she was snapped up so quick. She _is_ a very pretty, and apparently quite "outgoing"!

Now that I've put some serious thought back into it (and spent far too much time window shopping), I'm back on the Papuan train. No matter how many _Morelia_ I look at, I always come back to them for multiple reasons. I think that's a sign of what the best choice would be. It certainly helps that there are a few high-yellow Papuans out there, a that quite a few individuals who have caught my eye...  :Wink: 

Tangentially, I'm thinking it would be better order a new cage for the carpet instead of upgrading Kuzco early and giving the newbie the 20L. A cage would just be much more stable, and maintaining humidity wouldn't be as much of a pain. I've been seriously investigating total acquisition costs (which also include heating, UV, and a new Herpstat) and cage lead times the past few days. It all adds up to quite a bit. My course of action would be to get (read: pay for) all of the new housing first and _then_ go for the snake. If one of the individuals I've been eyeing is still there, maybe it was just meant to be!  :Very Happy:  If not... well, a nice housing set up could always be saved and used for the next snake to catch my eye. Because there's always at least one snake like that out there, and next season is just around the corner!  :Razz:

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Valid points, particularly on the vent and heat transfer fronts. Do the cages you've ordered have some sort of spacer bar/stacking kit you could order if heat transfer becomes a real issue? I've seen more and more cage makers make and recommend them for stacks, to the point they suggest you don't stack without them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Are we going to be seeing a new update thread here soon?  Not surprised she was snapped up so quick. She _is_ a very pretty, and apparently quite "outgoing"!
> 
> Now that I've put some serious thought back into it (and spent far too much time window shopping), I'm back on the Papuan train. No matter how many _Morelia_ I look at, I always come back to them for multiple reasons. I think that's a sign of what the best choice would be. It certainly helps that there are a few high-yellow Papuans out there, a that quite a few individuals who have caught my eye... 
> 
> Tangentially, I'm thinking it would be better order a new cage for the carpet instead of upgrading Kuzco early and giving the newbie the 20L. A cage would just be much more stable, and maintaining humidity wouldn't be as much of a pain. I've been seriously investigating total acquisition costs (which also include heating, UV, and a new Herpstat) and cage lead times the past few days. It all adds up to quite a bit. My course of action would be to get (read: pay for) all of the new housing first and _then_ go for the snake. If one of the individuals I've been eyeing is still there, maybe it was just meant to be!  If not... well, a nice housing set up could always be saved and used for the next snake to catch my eye. Because there's always at least one snake like that out there, and next season is just around the corner!


No spacers for the cages on order, but the plan is to use the transferred heat from lower enclosures to provide some belly heat in the enclosures above. I heat the whole room and use the panels as supplemental heat during the day with programmed drops at night, so the heat transfer shouldnt be much if any issue and will likely minimize the amount of power used by panels in cages higher in the stack. 

I could do that all right now with the current arrangement actually, I just dont feel like dealing with the heat tape on the bottom of my 6 divided enclosure and moving my rack and having to shuffle thermostats around. At current sizes and growth rates I really dont even need the three cages I ordered but Id rather them be here and ready than need them and have to wait 2-3-7 months. Honestly might not even build them up right away.

And yes, once temps are in good order expect a bright yellow and jet black progression thread hah! Hope to see some West Papuan goodness on your end sooner than later too! Are you referring to Nicks 2020 hatchlings? Erics? With unlimited space, time, and resources Id have at least one of every carpet species if not a pair. 

MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-18-2021),_Toad37_ (01-18-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> And yes, once temps are in good order expect a bright yellow and jet black progression thread hah! Hope to see some West Papuan goodness on your end sooner than later too! Are you referring to Nicks 2020 hatchlings? Erics? With unlimited space, time, and resources Id have at least one of every carpet species if not a pair. 
> 
> MM4L


Wooo! You have fun with that little fireball, mate!  :Good Job:  In all honesty, the main reason her brother's out of the running over here is the locked-and-loaded vibe he gives off in his pictures. I don't mind a little fire in my snakes, but that looks like too much for me, thank you!

Yeah, I'm hoping things work out this time! How fast things work out comes down to the shipping times for various things, and that's always up in the air given the pandemic. As for whose Papuans I'm looking at... well, I have to leave _some_ element of surprise.  :Devilish:  I'll leave y'all to speculate.

On the topic of dream _Morelia_: if size wasn't an issue, my preference would actually be diamond -> bredli -> Papuan -> Darwin/coastal/jungle. The ecological adaptation and evolutionary history of diamonds and bredli fascinate me, but they really run the risk of outgrowing me and becoming too much snake to manage, particularly as I grow older. The evolutionary history of Papuans is also interesting (ie. Australian-not-Australian carpets cut off from the rest of the carpet lineage by the flooding of the Torres Strait), so coupled with their more manageable size, they're first up on the list.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You da man Crook! Cant wait to see your new girl!! MM4L

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-18-2021)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Hey all. Good to see this thread still going strong. 

I don't know if I'll be back on the forum beyond today, but feel free to PM me, I'll check my inbox here and there. 

Hope you and your crews are all well. Everyone is doing VERY well here. 

Fernie is already pushing 4 feet and looking better all the time. The bulldog head is filling in nicely.

Cornell is growing a bit slower but is 3ft and change and filling out well. He gets brighter and brighter with every shed. His head is unreal, his blacks really pop and the contrast with the yellow is awesome. 

Anyway. Hope you're all well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-22-2021),Gio (01-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-20-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (01-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2021),_Toad37_ (01-20-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Keeping the thread alive in Craigs honor.
Morelia Mafia 4 Life

Zombie Brisbane  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-22-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (01-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2021),_Toad37_ (01-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-23-2021)

----------


## Toad37

MMFL  rip craig

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2021),Gio (01-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-22-2021),_nikkubus_ (01-25-2021),Reptile$ 4 Life (01-22-2021),_Sonny1318_ (02-02-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Late stage shed cycle/zombie Brisbane.

Free Craiga 01453! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-25-2021),Gio (01-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

> MMFL  rip craig
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


BTW Toad.

That Bredli is looking SWEEEEET!

Glad I checked this post.

Hope Craiga comes back. 

That dude hooked me up with a nice V-Neck Mafia T!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Toad37

> BTW Toad.
> 
> That Bredli is looking SWEEEEET!
> 
> Glad I checked this post.
> 
> Hope Craiga comes back. 
> 
> That dude hooked me up with a nice V-Neck Mafia T!!


Thanks Gio!
Wish she acted as "sweet" as she looked! She was actually very calm compared to usual during those photos. She's finally starting to calm down with age.

----------

Gio (01-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Late stage shed cycle/zombie Brisbane.
> 
> Free Craiga 01453! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful even in shed.

My coastal is such a tool LOL!

I'll update everybody about my large but silly eating coastal at a later date.

Thanks for the rocking T Craiga!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks Gio!
> Wish she acted as "sweet" as she looked! She was actually very calm compared to usual during those photos. She's finally starting to calm down with age.


My guy, Bredli, is also not the most friendly. His gig is cage defensiveness. Once he's out he's fine but getting him out can be semi difficult. The good news is I have a pair of gloves left over from a very nasty retic that I can slip on if needed. I don't need them but they are available.

I think your Bredli is a bit larger and my fella is a 2017. He'll be 4 years old this September.

He's growing a lot lately and is getting big.

I really like the look both of your animals.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Toad37

> My guy, Bredli, is also not the most friendly. His gig is cage defensiveness. Once he's out he's fine but getting him out can be semi difficult. The good news is I have a pair of gloves left over from a very nasty retic that I can slip on if needed. I don't need them but they are available.
> 
> I think your Bredli is a bit larger and my fella is a 2017. He'll be 4 years old this September.
> 
> He's growing a lot lately and is getting big.
> 
> I really like the look both of your animals.


That's exactly what both of mine do. Freak out while on the tub and dare you to touch them but when you get them out they start to calm down. I want to stay she'll be 3 this year. I'm not exactly sure I got her from a friend when she was a juvenile a couple years ago

----------

Gio (01-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

> That's exactly what both of mine do. Freak out while on the tub and dare you to touch them but when you get them out they start to calm down. I want to stay she'll be 3 this year. I'm not exactly sure I got her from a friend when she was a juvenile a couple years ago


Well, you scored.

She is beautiful and the longer I have a Bredli (still not a year) the more I totally dig them.

They are almost a maintenance free animal. Clean water, food with some spot cleaning goes a long, long way with this species.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Well, you scored.
> 
> She is beautiful and the longer I have a Bredli (still not a year) the more I totally dig them.
> 
> They are almost a maintenance free animal. Clean water, food with some spot cleaning goes a long, long way with this species.


Yall are gonna get me in trouble talking about Bredli like this... Not adding one anytime soon, but I really want to now and Im already picking up another animal tomorrow. Fwiw, all of my coasties are super easy keeps as well. Ive heard Casey Cannon mention that Brisbanes can be kept exactly like Bredli and based on the reports Ive heard from you guys Im inclined to agree. Mellow, always eat, low maintenance, beautiful, hard to beat!

Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Yall are gonna get me in trouble talking about Bredli like this... Not adding one anytime soon, but I really want to now and Im already picking up another animal tomorrow. Fwiw, all of my coasties are super easy keeps as well. Ive heard Casey Cannon mention that Brisbanes can be kept exactly like Bredli and based on the reports Ive heard from you guys Im inclined to agree. Mellow, always eat, low maintenance, beautiful, hard to beat!
> 
> Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carpets in general are so damn hardy!

Only the diamonds can be difficult to maintain for folks that don't study the species they are going to keep. The diamonds do require a little extra but the others,,,,, easy as pie.

Carpets,,,, nuff said!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Carpets in general are so damn hardy!
> 
> Only the diamonds can be difficult to maintain for folks that don't study the species they are going to keep. The diamonds do require a little extra but the others,,,,, easy as pie.
> 
> Carpets,,,, nuff said!


Amen, brother! All the more reason to have MORE-elia! 

Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-25-2021),_Toad37_ (01-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Ill make a thread at some point. Got some catching up to do at work before then. 

2020 0.1 M.s.cheynei/Jungle Carpet Python

Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-26-2021),Gio (01-28-2021),_Toad37_ (01-26-2021),_WrongPython_ (01-26-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Ill make a thread at some point. Got some catching up to do at work before then. 
> 
> 2020 0.1 M.s.cheynei/Jungle Carpet Python
> 
> Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WoW! That girl is on 🔥🔥 Crook!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-26-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> WoW! That girl is on  Crook!


Thank you, brother! Shes incredible and only 7 months old so still a good bit of color to develop. And yep, from WoW line jungles and some VPI in her background too. There are undocumented snakes in both the sire and dams lineage so not a guaranteed pure jungle but I dont have any immediate breeding plans. Just wanted a smoking hot jet black and neon yellow carpet and she fits the bill! Ill post all sorts of stuff in her thread when I get it started. Have pics of both parents and all 4 grandparents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-26-2021),_Toad37_ (01-26-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> Ill make a thread at some point. Got some catching up to do at work before then. 
> 
> 2020 0.1 M.s.cheynei/Jungle Carpet Python
> 
> Free Craiga 01435! Morelia Mafia 4 Life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woohoo! I'm glad your girl made it home safe and sound. Looking forward to seeing her progress!

It'll be another week before my little one comes home - this week just didn't work out. Next week is looking good, though, so hopefully y'all will get to meet them then! The anticipation will no doubt drive me crazy, but more time to dial in their new tub isn't unwelcome.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-26-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Patient predator, Stella Bernice, stalking her tub floor before her second meal in her new home last night.

Free Craiga 01435
Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (02-05-2021),_Alicia_ (02-20-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-04-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),Gio (02-11-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2021),_Toad37_ (02-04-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-04-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

That's probably one of the most casual perch-stalk's I've seen!  :ROFL:  Nary a trace of an S-bend in the neck -- just a chill hammocking and a focus on the floor. Glad to see she's settling in well.  :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-04-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> That's probably one of the most casual perch-stalk's I've seen!  Nary a trace of an S-bend in the neck -- just a chill hammocking and a focus on the floor. Glad to see she's settling in well.


Oh, she went right into locked and loaded S-curve as soon as I started thawing her rat hah! This was just a better overall picture of her. Definitely settling in well. Been up on her perches all but one or two nights so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-04-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Free Craiga 01435!
Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-06-2021),Gio (02-11-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),_Toad37_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Free Craiga 01435!
> Morelia Mafia 4 Life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the MPR calendar by chance Crook? Very nice JCP right? Your girl is gonna be even nicer!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Is that the MPR calendar by chance Crook? Very nice JCP right? Your girl is gonna be even nicer!!


MPR calendar for sure! And thanks, brother! I may get the new kid out for her first short handling sesh tonight. Already gotten two meals down with no hesitation and shes out on the perches currently. Quick pic of her the other night in very dim light 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-06-2021),Gio (02-11-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-06-2021),_Toad37_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Best representation of her colors I can get and still does no justice. Indirect natural light during the last hour of daylight.
Brisbane Locality Coastal Carpet Python 

Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-09-2021),Gio (02-11-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-10-2021),_Toad37_ (02-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-09-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Best representation of her colors I can get and still does no justice. Indirect natural light during the last hour of daylight.
> Brisbane Locality Coastal Carpet Python 
> 
> Morelia Mafia 4 Life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a sensational looking snake, with some of the best color and pattern traits I've ever seen in a coastal.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-11-2021),_Toad37_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Rockhampton Locality Coastal Carpet Python 

Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-20-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2021),_dakski_ (02-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-14-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2021),_Toad37_ (02-14-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-13-2021)

----------


## Toad37

My little ij girl is growing nicely and just shed. Sorry for the lighting, I really wish the camera did her a little justice because her colors are gorgeous.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (02-20-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),_dakski_ (02-17-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-16-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-14-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-14-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

Loving all these pics. Carpets are so beautiful and have such variations between the different locales.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-14-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-14-2021),_Toad37_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Loving all these pics. Carpets are so beautiful and have such variations between the different locales.


Couldnt agree more. Alongside Boas, adding Morelia is probably the best decision Ive ever made as a keeper. Cant speak highly enough of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nikkubus_ (02-14-2021),_Toad37_ (02-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Love this podcast. Id be lying if I said I didnt want a Roughie. Thankfully the $1500 price tag has me sufficiently at bay 
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...=1000508675999


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nikkubus_ (02-15-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-15-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> Love this podcast. Id be lying if I said I didnt want a Roughie. Thankfully the $1500 price tag has me sufficiently at bay


Same! 

Roughies' evolutionary and ecological backstory is really cool, and between that and their manageable size one would be more than welcome in my house. If their prices here were more like they are in Australia -- I'm pretty sure they're typically $200-300 AUS over there -- one may have even beaten the Papuan home. The US price tags are far greater than I'm willing to pay, though.

It'll be interesting to see what the Morelia (and Morelia-adjacent) market will look like in a few years. It seems like the prices for most everything are going up, save for commonly bred snakes like coastals and jungles.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-15-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-15-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My two favorite carpets.

----------

_Alicia_ (02-20-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-19-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-19-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-19-2021),_Toad37_ (02-19-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-19-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Not a great picture, but fresh new skin on Stella this morning. Ill try for better lighting and pictures when I get home this afternoon 
Morelia Mafia 4 Life



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),_dakski_ (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021),_Toad37_ (02-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-24-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021),_Toad37_ (02-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),_dakski_ (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-24-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021),_Toad37_ (02-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),_dakski_ (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-24-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021),_Toad37_ (02-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),_dakski_ (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-24-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021),_Toad37_ (02-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, where have you been hiding these 3 beauties?   :Good Job:   I see you've been a member for almost a year now.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-24-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Morelia! Thanks for sharing! I would love to hear some descriptions of all four of the critters you posted here. Jungle jag, carpondro, caramel jag etc, and coastal something or other? 

I finally got into Morelia after close to 20yrs of what ifs, maybe later, someday, etc and finally decided eff it! Best decision Ive made as a lifelong keeper. 

Hope to see more posts of your animals around here!

Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HarryTB

> Wow, where have you been hiding these 3 beauties?    I see you've been a member for almost a year now.


Thanks, I joined a while back and to be honest never really posted anything, just had a nose about and I dont use the Internet much, mainly just research, but loved the snakes on this thread so thought Id put pictures of my 4 Morelia up 😊

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Thanks, Ive had snakes over 25 years on and off and a few years ago saw a baby carpet for sale in my local pet shop and had to get him, which kicked off my new found interest. The first in the pictures is a jungle/jag female, the second is a Carpondro female, 25%GTP 75% carpet, the third is her sibling Carpondro male, and the fourth picture is the carpet Python female I bought in the pet shop, I know nothing of her morph or breeding, she was just sold as a carpet Python. I have a few more snakes, 18 in total, Sorong GTP, Peruvian rainbow boa, Greay Banded kingsnake and the rest are various morphs of ball pythons, but I live my Morelia, just wish I had the room to get more 😊

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-24-2021),Gio (02-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks, I joined a while back and to be honest never really posted anything, just had a nose about and I dont use the Internet much, mainly just research, but loved the snakes on this thread so thought Id put pictures of my 4 Morelia up 😊


Well I hope you come out of hiding more often...we love "eye-candy" around here.  No fair holding out on us-  :Wink:

----------

HarryTB (02-25-2021),_Hugsplox_ (02-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Agreed. The Morelia Mafia mobs deep around here in the last year and a half or so. Post em if you got em!

Morelia Mafia 4 Life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-23-2021),HarryTB (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thanks, Ive had snakes over 25 years on and off and a few years ago saw a baby carpet for sale in my local pet shop and had to get him, which kicked off my new found interest. The first in the pictures is a jungle/jag female, the second is a Carpondro female, 25%GTP 75% carpet, the third is her sibling Carpondro male, and the fourth picture is the carpet Python female I bought in the pet shop, I know nothing of her morph or breeding, she was just sold as a carpet Python. I have a few more snakes, 18 in total, Sorong GTP, Peruvian rainbow boa, Greay Banded kingsnake and the rest are various morphs of ball pythons, but I live my Morelia, just wish I had the room to get more 😊



One more snake & we'll be tied.   :Wink:   I have 19... :Very Happy:

----------

HarryTB (02-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

Great looking stuff on these latest picture posts.

I'm waiting for spring here and I'll pop a few new ones up.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-24-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Thanks everyone for your comments, heres photos of my Carpondros when they were juveniles, their mother and father, and heres my GTP which Im hoping to breed with my Carpondros to put more GTP into the mix, but as of yet, unsexed.

Male Carpondro 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_dakski_ (02-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-25-2021),_Toad37_ (02-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Female Carpondro 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_dakski_ (02-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-25-2021),_Toad37_ (02-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Their mother 50/50 Carpondro




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-25-2021),_Toad37_ (02-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Their father, albino carpet (cant remember morph) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-25-2021),_Toad37_ (02-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

And my GTP, was bought as an unsexed Aru but opinions are he/she is probably a Sorong 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2021),_dakski_ (02-25-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-05-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-25-2021),_Toad37_ (02-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-25-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm sure I'm not the only one here that's very impressed with your beautiful snakes- thanks for sharing them.   :Good Job:

----------

HarryTB (02-25-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

> I'm sure I'm not the only one here that's very impressed with your beautiful snakes- thanks for sharing them.


Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WrongPython

Gotta say, I'm liking the activity and Morelia I've been seeing on this thread lately! Awesome groups of snakes all around  :Very Happy: 

Ziggy and Gio - I'm particularly happy to see (and eventually see) some updates from you. Y'all know how much I like seeing happy, healthy, mature snakes.

All of this has made waiting for my Papuan torture - particularly because I've seen some _very_ pretty caramel coastals that I could easily pick up along with them. I probably won't - I should just start off with one carpet and see how things go, and a full grown coastal is probably/technically something I should have a spotter around for - but the more primitive side of my brain has been saying "me want _two_ new pretty snakes to spoil!"  :Razz:

----------

Gio (02-26-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-26-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-27-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-28-2021),HarryTB (03-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-27-2021)

----------


## nikkubus

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Morelia Mafia 4 Life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking really bright yellow today, so beautiful. I look forward to seeing lots more.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-06-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-05-2021),Gio (02-27-2021),HarryTB (02-28-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-27-2021),_Spicey_ (03-03-2021)

----------


## Gio

A good read related to feeding and growth.

https://www.snakesociety.nl/jaargang...%20spilota.pdf

I wish there was more information on this subject. Hopefully Nick and Justin have covered more in the upcoming book.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-02-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-02-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-02-2021),_nikkubus_ (03-02-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-02-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Zombie critter  

MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-06-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-06-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-05-2021),Gio (03-03-2021),_nikkubus_ (03-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2021),_Toad37_ (03-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-03-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Zombie critter  
> 
> MM4L
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the substrate. I use the same!

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-03-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Posted this in another thread. Not necessarily Morelia specific, but it is Morelia Python Radio. One of the most engaging, entertaining, and informative episodes Ive listened too. And theyve set a consistently high bar for a decade. 10th season airing weekly. WOW! Will certainly need to re-listen multiple times and learn from it continuously. 

Find your passions and follow them, folks. Ive found Morelia after close to two decades of admiring, and while things can always change, Morelia and Boas do it for me. I know there will be ebbs and flows of change in decades to come, but it feels incredible to have the knowledge, research, trials, errors, theories, observations, questions, answers, speculations, phenotypes, localities, pedigrees, species, subspecies, etc that are available to herpetoculture at this moment in time.

Heres to finding what you love and doing it for a lifetime. Cheers, yall 


https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...=1000511317157


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-06-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-06-2021),Gio (03-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-06-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Oh yeah, this was my favorite recent episode, and probably one of favorites overall! This deep of a dive into snake biology and life history is what I look for nowadays.

The next food order is going to look a little bit different thanks to this episode. A little bit of poking around yesterday revealed that Layne Labs and a few other places sell day-old quail that are the same weight as a hopper mouse, so it looks like the kids will be getting a taste of avian prey sooner rather than later. I'd like to give Reptilinks a try as well, but they have a $75 minimum order requirement, and I'm not sure I want to order that much product without knowing my kids will eat it. That might change if day-old quail chicks come back in stock there, though, and I can split the cost between links and whole prey.

Ideally, my combined _Boa-Morelia_ freezer would contain a mix of different rodents, birds, and even reptilian prey (ie. the iguana meat Reptilinks). It's hard finding all of that stuff in one place, though, as is shopping for a diversity of prey items for just a few snakes. Even the small quantity packages are still on the large size. For example: for one boa, one pack of mice/rats and one pack of chicks may be a year's worth of food, and just two types of prey isn't a particularly diverse diet. It sure would be nice if reptile food suppliers offered mixed prey packs...

On the topic of diet and prey diversity: a falconry website I liked to frequent in my wannabe days has a great page on prey types, their nutritional benefits, and creating a balanced diet. Granted, it's for raptors, but I think the information can be valuable for reptile keepers as well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-06-2021),Gio (03-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Stalking the floor from her perches as she does every single night, surely thinking this game trail sucks! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-07-2021),_dakski_ (03-08-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-07-2021),Gio (03-08-2021),HarryTB (03-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2021),_Toad37_ (03-08-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

These guys are so busy at dusk, they crack me up 

Let me out! 



Nothing to see here, just chilling ... move along everyone 




Feed me 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-08-2021),_dakski_ (03-08-2021),Gio (03-08-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2021),_Toad37_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## dakski

Yafe (Albino Darwin/Irian Jaya Hybrid) at 840G and 3 years and 9 months old.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-08-2021),Gio (03-08-2021),HarryTB (03-09-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2021),_Toad37_ (03-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

So the flight from Spokane didn't phase this girl in the slightest!

Meet Pandora, a 2020 Papuan carpet produced by Nick Mutton. She seems to be settling in well and enjoying her new box. I'll get around to creating her thread in a bit, but y'all can enjoy one of the few non-blurry photos I have of her for now.  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-11-2021),_dakski_ (03-11-2021),Gio (03-11-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-11-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2021),_Toad37_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very pretty!  It's been some years since a snake was shipped to me, & she (my Aussie spotted python) came out the same way...apparently quite unbothered.   :Cool:

----------

_WrongPython_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Papuan Carpet for March in the MPR calendar and finally built a frame for the etching I got from my friend last fall. Bonus pic of my male brissy who looks a tad dull and may be headed into a shed cycle soon.
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),aurum (03-16-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-21-2021),_dakski_ (03-16-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-16-2021),Gio (03-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-17-2021),_Toad37_ (03-16-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-16-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Photo dump of my female Brisbane on her perch. Direct and indirect sunlight.
Morelia Mafia 4 Life








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-22-2021),aurum (03-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-21-2021),_dakski_ (03-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-21-2021),Gio (03-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2021),_Toad37_ (03-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-21-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

There's gotta be a better word than "dump" (even in "photo dump") for such eye-candy.   :W00t:   Perhaps "Envy Alert" would work?

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-21-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful beastie!! And even more so in the light! 

🔥MM4L🔥

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-21-2021)

----------


## Gio

Cool set of photos, it appears you have some talent in the art field.

Having a stunner Brissy probably helps too.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-22-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome pics jm

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-22-2021)

----------


## Gio

I'm adding the most up to date head shots of the two Morelia I have here.

The head of a coastal mix.
Jewel.


I had to put a crappy indoor shot in here to even things out. Her sunny picture is nicer than Kev's cloudy photos.


The head of a Bredli.
Kevin.

----------

_Alicia_ (03-25-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-26-2021),_dakski_ (03-26-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2021),HarryTB (03-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-25-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2021),_Toad37_ (03-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Both looking awsome Gio
Great pics too

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-26-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Love this boy

And his sister too 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2021),Gio (03-26-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2021),_Toad37_ (03-26-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-26-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I'm adding the most up to date head shots of the two Morelia I have here.
> 
> The head of a coastal mix.
> Jewel.
> 
> 
> I had to put a crappy indoor shot in here to even things out. Her sunny picture is nicer than Kev's cloudy photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up!   :Wink:   They're AMAZING!   :Love:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2021),Gio (03-26-2021),_Spicey_ (03-26-2021)

----------


## Toad37

My bredli girl silently cussing me out because I hot glued that piece of pvc to her tub. Now she can't flip her water bowl daily! My poor hog island boas are about to learn the same lesson. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-26-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-03-2021),_dakski_ (03-26-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-27-2021),Gio (03-27-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-26-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> My bredli girl silently cussing me out because I hot glued that piece of pvc to her tub. Now she can't flip her water bowl daily! My poor hog island boas are about to learn the same lesson...Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


You're so mean!   :Twisted:   Ha ha ha....

----------


## Gio

> My bredli girl silently cussing me out because I hot glued that piece of pvc to her tub. Now she can't flip her water bowl daily! My poor hog island boas are about to learn the same lesson. 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Oh, don't worry about this, as she has a "Plan B".

She'll just take a dump in the water from here out to spite you LOL!

All joking aside, that was a great idea.

Nice work and pretty Bredli.

----------

_Caitlin_ (04-03-2021),_Toad37_ (03-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Oh, don't worry about this, as she has a "Plan B".
> 
> She'll just take a dump in the water from here out to spite you LOL! ...



Most likely!   :ROFL:

----------


## jmcrook

Doing morning rounds with the coastal conglomerate in the snake room to kick off a much welcomed extended weekend. Adding cork bark to enclosures and looking critters over before feeding night tonight. Loving the lighter color change on Willards nose after his recent shed.
MM4L







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-02-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2021),Gio (04-05-2021),_Toad37_ (04-02-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-02-2021)

----------


## Maximus

These are amazing pics!!

What's the largest animal anyone has ever fed a Carpet Python?

----------

Gio (04-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcas...1-8ae65e81e798
Great episode of Carpets & Coffee about setting up enclosures for carpets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-03-2021),_Caitlin_ (04-06-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

After changing paper towels in her tub this morning. Come a little closer with that big black rectangle, why dont you? I dare ya...
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-07-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-06-2021),_dakski_ (04-06-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-07-2021),Gio (04-06-2021),_Toad37_ (04-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-06-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Theeere's the "personality" Mike mentioned. Glad to see she's settled in enough to show her true colors! 

Someday I'll get my little Squirm Worm to sit still for some photos. Key word being "someday!" At least you can see her side flaming in these pics, however rough they are.





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-07-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-06-2021),Gio (04-06-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2021),_Toad37_ (04-07-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Didnt even offer a strike last night. Getting a little better at reading her body language.
MM4L





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-10-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-22-2021),_dakski_ (04-10-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-11-2021),Gio (04-25-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-10-2021),_Toad37_ (04-10-2021),_Trinityblood_ (04-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-10-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-10-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Big ol pile of Brisbane for the win!
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (04-23-2021),*Bogertophis* (04-22-2021),_dakski_ (04-22-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2021),Gio (04-25-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2021),_Toad37_ (04-23-2021),_Trinityblood_ (04-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a big pile of great-looking snake!   :Sweeet:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Hrmmm...
Might be time for the next size hide after all...
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (04-26-2021),*Bogertophis* (05-02-2021),Gio (04-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-27-2021),_Toad37_ (04-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-26-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Someone is very appreciative of the fact that I piled her coco chips higher on the cool side. She turned into quite the burrower when she discovered she could hide in her substrate!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-02-2021),_dakski_ (04-28-2021),Gio (05-03-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-28-2021),_Toad37_ (04-28-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Loves her perches any way she can get them.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-02-2021),Gio (05-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2021),_Toad37_ (05-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-02-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Loves her perches any way she can get them.
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my,,,,,,, It's Electric!!!!!!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKLFi3Fbz3o

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-02-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

My least arboreal Morelia critter, but does like to post up on top of her hides and cork bark.
Rockhampton locality coastal carpet, Sally Jo. 
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-05-2021),Gio (05-07-2021),_Hugsplox_ (05-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2021),_Toad37_ (05-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-05-2021)

----------


## Toad37

Shed yesterday. Photo shoot today. Sorry for the mug!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-05-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-06-2021),Gio (05-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-05-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Shed yesterday. Photo shoot today. Sorry for the mug!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Thats a great looking critter, Toad! Ill have to get my Bredli fix vicariously through you, Gio, and one or two others. Love em, but I think I  need to add pairs to animals here before additional species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-07-2021),_Hugsplox_ (05-06-2021),_Toad37_ (05-06-2021)

----------


## Hugsplox

> Thats a great looking critter, Toad! Ill have to get my Bredli fix vicariously through you, Gio, and one or two others. Love em, but I think I  need to add pairs to animals here before additional species. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what I did with Hognose snakes. I originally got three, lost one to a tumor, but I felt like I learned so much more about them because I had a pair. Not sure why, I guess just looking at it from a "I might breed these" angle it forced, or I should say motivated, me to do more research and learn more than I may have had I only had the one. Not necessarily information that I didn't know already but it made me learn about a different part of their life cycle and through that I ended up learning more about the species in general.

Slightly off topic I know, but I really like the idea of pairs.

----------

Gio (05-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-06-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2021)

----------


## Gio

Awesome Bredli Toad!
Really putting some size on and it is a Bredli so there's that LOL!

Time for Jewel's 2021 first trip to the deck rail.

She's looking a lot more coastal than she used to look. She's a mix of some kind but the breeder was certain she was at least half coastal.



No question she has grown later in life. Its interesting that a different angle with different lighting changes her coloring in photos.


Big girl! She's close to the size of the old retic. 


There is a full house and deck repaint job happening soon. I'll be curious to see how they all look on some freshly painted rails.


Some damn fine head shots I must say.


Thanks for looking!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-09-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2021),_Toad37_ (05-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-09-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Awesome Bredli Toad!
> Really putting some size on and it is a Bredli so there's that LOL!
> 
> Time for Jewel's 2021 first trip to the deck rail.
> 
> She's looking a lot more coastal than she used to look. She's a mix of some kind but the breeder was certain she was at least half coastal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome markings and colour GIo

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-09-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

A rare sight when I went into the snake room this morning. Very very rarely do I find this animal perched on anything taller than her hides or cork bark. Perfect coil dead center of her perches. Sally Jo, The Rock, holding down the fort.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-09-2021),*Bogertophis* (05-09-2021),Gio (05-09-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-09-2021),_Toad37_ (05-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-09-2021)

----------


## Gio

> A rare sight when I went into the snake room this morning. Very very rarely do I find this animal perched on anything taller than her hides or cork bark. Perfect coil dead center of her perches. Sally Jo, The Rock, holding down the fort.
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THE ROCK!

Funny, I don't see Jewel perch much either. 

She's my longest but I'm considering switching her cage with the boa's. He's an active dude and I catch him pushing although not hard certain days.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-09-2021)

----------


## Gio

Continue the madness!

Mother's Day was beautiful here. I had a chance to get both Jewel and Kevin out. My wife was cool with it for a short time.

I posted Kev's pictures on his own thread. 

I left one out to post here and a few new ones of Jewel. She's getting that dinosaur head with older age.


The one of Kevin I left out of his solo thread.


I had them on the opposite end of where I usually take the photos. They all still look similar LOL.



Looooooong and lean.

----------

_Hugsplox_ (05-11-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-11-2021),_Toad37_ (05-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

I love the adult meaty  heads, cool picsas usual Gio
Both look a really decent size, what size are they Gio
Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-11-2021)

----------


## Hugsplox

Gio I hope you don't mind me saying, your house is gorgeous and a fantastic back drop for some beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing and making me jealous yet again!

----------

Gio (05-11-2021)

----------


## Gio

> I love the adult meaty  heads, cool picsas usual Gio
> Both look a really decent size, what size are they Gio
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Hello Sir,

Jewel is an 8 footer maybe a bit longer now. She has had a bizarre, late life growth spurt and she's still adding weight.

Kevin is more average. He's 4 1/2 to 5 feet. Probably closer to 5. I'm expecting him to really size up this summer.

And for the record, the boa is about 6.5-7 feet.

The Royal id 4.5 feet.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Gio I hope you don't mind me saying, your house is gorgeous and a fantastic back drop for some beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing and making me jealous yet again!


Hi there,

Thanks, its been a great home. New paint, gutters roof and some windows coming this summer.

----------

_Hugsplox_ (05-12-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Madness abounds! Great color on this kid this morning. The color of the light makes him look a bit more yellow-y, havent had him in sunlight in a bit to calibrate what he actually looks like in natural light. Of course he turned his head as soon as I took the picture. Cooking down a larger weaned rat here. 
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-24-2021),*Bogertophis* (05-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2021),Gio (05-11-2021),_Hugsplox_ (05-12-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2021),_Toad37_ (05-12-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

This is a first. Found lil miss I never use my perches going full chondro this morning when doing my rounds. Whatever makes you happy, Sally Jo... 
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2021),_dakski_ (05-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2021),Gio (05-19-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2021),_Toad37_ (05-13-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-13-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Caught in the act! That tub is going to be glowing shortly.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-18-2021),_dakski_ (05-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2021),Gio (05-19-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2021),_Toad37_ (05-19-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-18-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

She looks so serious in profile, and then she turns around. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-20-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-20-2021),Gio (05-19-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-18-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-19-2021),_Toad37_ (05-19-2021)

----------


## Gio

Nice additions to the thread here in the last 2 posts.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-19-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-19-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Brisbane girl looking swollen after a sizeable small rat the other night. Can see some head shape development form this angle as well. Getting that broad, flat southern coastal noggin. 3yrs old in late July.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-23-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-22-2021),Gio (05-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-23-2021),_Toad37_ (05-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

I feel like Ive been spamming this thread and others a bit, but Im on summer break so yall are just gonna have to deal with it. 
Retina scorching M.s.cheynei while doing my cleaning rounds earlier. Love those silver eyes.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-23-2021),Gio (05-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (05-23-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-24-2021),_Toad37_ (05-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-23-2021),Zincubus (05-24-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> I feel like Ive been spamming this thread and others a bit, but Im on summer break so yall are just gonna have to deal with it. 
> Retina scorching M.s.cheynei while doing my cleaning rounds earlier. Love those silver eyes.
> MM4L
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats an absolute stunner !!

Im just surprised youre parting with it ... Ill be there to collect it in about 40 minutes  :Smile: 



( not really ... Im in the UK ! ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Gio

Nothing different here other than these photos were taken last night.


Or is there something different?   

Yawn.



I couldn't pass it up. Even with the bad pun involved LOL!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-24-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2021),_Toad37_ (05-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-24-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Jewel's looking great! I'm looking forward to my girl developing into a graceful, mature lady like her. She's got a ways to go, though. 



Side note: Pandora's much less talkative when she's full. No whistling tonight whatsoever. Perhaps she gets chatty when she's hungry...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-25-2021),_dakski_ (05-25-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-24-2021),Gio (05-24-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-24-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2021),_Toad37_ (05-25-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Fern

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-01-2021),_dakski_ (05-25-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-25-2021),Gio (05-25-2021),_jmcrook_ (05-25-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2021),_Toad37_ (05-25-2021),_WrongPython_ (05-25-2021)

----------


## Gio

Crazy colors. 
Beautiful snake.

----------


## jmcrook

Zombie snake...
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_nikkubus_ (06-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2021),_Toad37_ (06-02-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-01-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Pandora was fired up tonight! She was quite talkative and I was on the receiving end of a lot of chuffing. Otherwise, she was one happy camper. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-02-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-03-2021),_Toad37_ (06-16-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Gotta keep the Morelia Madness going! Three different types of lighting on Charlotte while investigating my movements from her perch last night 
MM4L





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-16-2021),Gio (06-18-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2021),_Toad37_ (06-16-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-16-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

I cannot believe that she's a) not a jungle and b) mine. Love this little snake so much! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2021),Gio (06-18-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-17-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-18-2021),_Toad37_ (06-17-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I cannot believe that she's a) not a jungle and b) mine. Love this little snake so much! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Carpets are something else. Definitely a decision overdue by about 20yrs for me. They grabbed my attention for a reason right about two decades ago and now that I have 4 I understand loud and clear why.
MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Creeping from the sky hide before feeding last night.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-29-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-29-2021),_Toad37_ (06-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-28-2021)

----------


## Deanna

Leslie (jungle Jaguar) is going on two years old. does she look like shes the right size?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-12-2021),Gio (07-16-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-12-2021),_Toad37_ (07-13-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Leslie (jungle Jaguar) is going on two years old. does she look like shes the right size?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there! Good to see a post from you. Was just wondering about this critter recently. Looks to be doing very well imo! My Rockhampton Coastal girl is about the same size and also 2yrs old. There can be considerable variation in size at different ages depending on feeding regimen, but this critter appears to have a great body condition.
How have you been enjoying the Morelia experience since acquiring her? Keep up the good work and share more updates on her when you can!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),Gio (07-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2021)

----------


## Deanna

Hi! Thank you for the response! Ive loved having her and watching her behaviors. I put a ladder in her enclosure (one made for parrots, but baked to be snake safe) and she uses it all the time. When she is hungry she hangs on the ladder, and takes her food from bellow.  Shes great with being handled and overall been fun. The neuro issues havent worsened, shes just a little more clumsy than the average snake 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),Gio (07-16-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-15-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-15-2021),_Toad37_ (07-16-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-15-2021)

----------


## Gio

Looking good. 
I think that size seems perfect for that age.

----------

Deanna (07-16-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-16-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-16-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Charlotte Marie/Charlie Mae cooking down her first medium rat.
Morelia Mafia 4 Life




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_dakski_ (07-19-2021),Deanna (07-19-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-19-2021),Gio (07-21-2021),_Hugsplox_ (07-19-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021),_Toad37_ (07-19-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-19-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My first and favorite carpet Chomper.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_dakski_ (07-21-2021),Gio (07-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2021),_Toad37_ (07-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## Gio

OH Dude,,,,,,,

That's a beauty right there. Look at that head!

A few more photos like that when you can.








> My first and favorite carpet Chomper.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-21-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

> OH Dude,,,,,,,
> 
> That's a beauty right there. Look at that head!
> 
> A few more photos like that when you can.


Yes please... :Very Happy:   That's a LOT of amazing snake right there.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-21-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My 2nd favorite carpet. This guy is a BEAST!




My favorite human with his favorite carpet.

----------

Gio (07-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2021),_Reinz_ (03-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021),_Toad37_ (07-22-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

The whole crew's looking great, Ziggy! Glad to see your favorite human is able to join in on the fun, too. 

We finally have some clear air again in my neck of the woods. Took Pandora out for a little time in the sun and she seems blissed out!  Got a neat close-up of some on her back-half scales while I was at it.




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-23-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-22-2021),_Toad37_ (07-22-2021)

----------


## Gio

> My 2nd favorite carpet. This guy is a BEAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite human with his favorite carpet.


It's been a while so I'm blown away to see the sizes of them all. The Bredli is growing up too.

Thanks for the extra pictures.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Last few weeks before the fall semester starts, probably going to continue spamming yall with pictures until Im slammed with work again.

Sally Jo has really been taking advantage of all the arboreal features in the new enclosure. Found her discreetly perched under her ficus branch when I did check ins this morning.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-27-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-25-2021),Gio (07-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2021),_Toad37_ (07-26-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-25-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Sally Jo's looking good! Glad to see that your carpets are loving their cage layouts and all of their arboreal furniture. I really like the cage layouts you have for them -- enough features to keep the snakes enriched and occupied, but simple enough to clean easily.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Sally Jo's looking good! Glad to see that your carpets are loving their cage layouts and all of their arboreal furniture. I really like the cage layouts you have for them -- enough features to keep the snakes enriched and occupied, but simple enough to clean easily.


Thank you, WrongPython! For as shy and terrestrial as Sally Jo seemed to be in her last enclosure shes really broken out of her shell in her forever home. Have yet to find her using floor hides, but shes in the sky hide pretty much all day during daylight hours. 

I have ideas for some changes as she grows, but will still be keeping it simple to clean, enriching for the critters, and easy on the eyes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-27-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-25-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

> For as shy and terrestrial as Sally Jo seemed to be in her last enclosure shes really broken out of her shell in her forever home. Have yet to find her using floor hides, but shes in the sky hide pretty much all day during daylight hours.


I've noticed a somewhat similar trend with Kuzco. He's still the shiest and most independent snake here, but I've been seeing more of him ever since I offered him perches and artificial plants. It'll be interesting to see how Pandora's behavior changes when she moves into her new digs. No branch-style perching in the design as of yet -- though I've designed things in a way I can add it in the future -- but there's plenty of other climbing opportunities for her.

On a side note: I was able to make my way out to an expo recently, I _really_ liked some of the coastal tigers I saw at a certain breeder's table.  :Wink:  If it wasn't for the fact that I started my remaining caging upgrades and properly internalized the costs, the process of carpet #2 might have started up. Might have to feel things out again after the snakes are screened and caging upgrades are done. An Aussie carpet would round out the group quite nicely.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-25-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I've noticed a somewhat similar trend with Kuzco. He's still the shiest and most independent snake here, but I've been seeing more of him ever since I offered him perches and artificial plants. It'll be interesting to see how Pandora's behavior changes when she moves into her new digs. No branch-style perching in the design as of yet -- though I've designed things in a way I can add it in the future -- but there's plenty of other climbing opportunities for her.
> 
> On a side note: I was able to make my way out to an expo recently, I _really_ liked some of the coastal tigers I saw at a certain breeder's table.  If it wasn't for the fact that I started my remaining caging upgrades and properly internalized the costs, the process of carpet #2 might have started up. Might have to feel things out again after the snakes are screened and caging upgrades are done. An Aussie carpet would round out the group quite nicely.


Definitely excited to see the new enclosures soon! Always a fun time setting up new cages. 

Get yourself a coastal and Ill get that male Argentine hah! You will definitely not be disappointed. Whose table were you scoping out? Rogue/Owen? Jason Baylin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WrongPython

> Definitely excited to see the new enclosures soon! Always a fun time setting up new cages. 
> 
> Get yourself a coastal and Ill get that male Argentine hah! You will definitely not be disappointed. Whose table were you scoping out? Rogue/Owen? Jason Baylin?


Yeah, new cage time is always fun! At least for the snakes and I. Pretty sure my wallet isn't having as fun of a time right now.  :Razz: 

It was Owen's table. He brought some of his 2021 carpets that were ready to go but not up on his website yet, along with a few older juveniles he still has. Very nice guy, exactly the same in person as he is on MPR, will definitely be reaching out to him if/when I feel ready for a tiger carpet.

Good luck making a decision on the BCO thing! Feel free to send me a PM if you're serious -- some of my other Boa Friends have been hitting up the BCO market lately, so I may be able to get word on others' experiences with breeders.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-25-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Shed #3 here underway. 

Get the hell outta my room! Im changing!!
-Stella




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-27-2021),_dakski_ (07-28-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-01-2021),Gio (07-27-2021),_Hugsplox_ (07-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-28-2021),_Toad37_ (07-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-28-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Soaking up some morning warmth 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-01-2021),Gio (07-30-2021),_Hugsplox_ (07-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-01-2021),_Toad37_ (07-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-29-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

You'd never know she ate two days ago. Already staking out the game trail for more! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-04-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-01-2021),Gio (08-01-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-01-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-01-2021),_Toad37_ (08-01-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Very happy to be adding this jagpondro to my collection, this is a sister to my pair I already have 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-05-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-04-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-04-2021),Gio (08-04-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-04-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-04-2021),_Toad37_ (08-04-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Very happy to be adding this jagpondro to my collection, this is a sister to my pair I already have 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES!!!!

Beautiful.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-19-2021),HarryTB (08-05-2021)

----------


## HarryTB

Shes here, and shes just as feisty as her siblings  but I didnt get tagged so thats a good start 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-19-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-14-2021),Gio (08-22-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-20-2021),_Toad37_ (08-12-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Morelia Mafia 4 Life



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-19-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-20-2021),Gio (08-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-20-2021),_Toad37_ (08-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-20-2021)

----------


## Gio

Morelia Bredli!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-21-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-21-2021),_Toad37_ (08-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-21-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Pandora says "don't go pulling back my bath curtain!" 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),Gio (08-22-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2021),_Toad37_ (08-23-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Skade - axanthic ij 66%ph granite

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-30-2021),Gio (08-31-2021),_jmcrook_ (08-30-2021),_Toad37_ (09-01-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-30-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Skade - axanthic ij 66%ph granite
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Never seen one of these before 67. What an amazing animal. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## jmcrook

Sally Jo. 2019 Rockhampton Coastal Carpet 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-14-2021),_Caitlin_ (09-14-2021),_dakski_ (09-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-14-2021)

----------


## 67temp

Gunnie - granite IJ

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (11-03-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-02-2021),_dakski_ (11-02-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-03-2021),_jmcrook_ (11-02-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

You could lose that snake on actual granite boulders.  :Cool:  I like the pattern, & what an intense facial expression.

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_55fingers_ (11-29-2021),*Bogertophis* (11-28-2021),_dakski_ (12-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-29-2021),Gio (11-29-2021),plateOfFlan (11-28-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (11-29-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Awsome pics, I love there colour and markings 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a lineup!

The variation is really interesting.

I like seeing them all together like this.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-29-2021)

----------


## Gio

This Brisbane Coastal Carpet is the half sibling to JM's male.

Gem had a rat pup and a chick yesterday.



Honestly, feeding pictures aren't my favorites but with this fire cracker, it is the easiest way to capture her image.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-29-2021),_dakski_ (12-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-29-2021),_jmcrook_ (11-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (11-29-2021),_WrongPython_ (11-29-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Pandora shed the other night and is looking fantastic!

Unlike my boas and y'all's carpets, she doesn't seem to be a fan of multiple prey items at once. I think I'll have to space them apart a few nights when it's time to feed multiples.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2021),Gio (11-30-2021),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2021)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful!

What a nice looking animal.

----------

_WrongPython_ (12-01-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

I think someone is starting to take a shining her basking light!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-13-2021),_dakski_ (12-13-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-14-2021),Gio (12-13-2021)

----------


## Skyrivers

Does that mean Green Tree Pythons (Morelia Viridis) belong here also? Or just (Morelia Spilota)?

----------


## dakski

> Does that mean Green Tree Pythons (Morelia Viridis) belong here also? Or just (Morelia Spilota)?


We have hybrids on this thread, so I would say, bring it on! However, others' may have different views. 

My attitude is the more diverse we can make BP.net, the better. Not suggesting we change the name of the site or anything  :Smile: , but discussing more species and having more hobbyists share can only be good for the site and the hobby, IMO. 

On that point, the more we can show people different Morelia, the better. I think many people still don't know much about them and like other species who are not as diverse in the hobby, may have misconceptions.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-14-2021)

----------


## Skyrivers

> We have hybrids on this thread, so I would say, bring it on! However, others' may have different views. 
> 
> My attitude is the more diverse we can make BP.net, the better. Not suggesting we change the name of the site or anything , but discussing more species and having more hobbyists share can only be good for the site and the hobby, IMO. 
> 
> On that point, the more we can show people different Morelia, the better. I think many people still don't know much about them and like other species who are not as diverse in the hobby, may have misconceptions.


I was not talking about breading them together. You could and I think some people have. Both GTP and carpets share the Morelia family.

----------


## dakski

> I was not talking about breading them together. You could and I think some people have. Both GTP and carpets share the Morelia family.


I think you misunderstood. We have other users who have hybrid - CP and GTP, etc. on this thread already. 

My point was it's a Morelia thread - GTP's included. So go ahead and share.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-14-2021)

----------


## widget

Just placed a hold on this baby (picture credit to the breeder on MorphMarket). She is a little over a year old.

----------

_dakski_ (12-16-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-16-2021),Erie_herps (12-16-2021),Gio (01-08-2022),_richardhind1972_ (12-16-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Just placed a hold on this baby (picture credit to the breeder on MorphMarket). She is a little over a year old.




Congrats on the beautiful new critter Widget.

----------


## Gio

Bringing back some of the madness with a Brisbane Coastal Carpet Python.

Gem shed recently.

This may be one of the last gloved handling sessions. She usually strikes the glove and anything else around. This day was different. Her increase in size and the fact she's been here a while seems to be improving her demeanor.

Love the Brissy natural colors and pattern.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2022),_dakski_ (01-09-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-08-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2022),_Toad37_ (01-10-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-10-2022),_dakski_ (01-09-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-10-2022),Gio (01-09-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-10-2022),_Toad37_ (01-10-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-10-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much coolness,

If I'm not mistaken you have one more to show off??

----------


## jmcrook

> So much coolness,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you have one more to show off??


You, my friend, indeed are not mistaken. Just missed his pic as I was scrolling through my phone.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-10-2022),Gio (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-10-2022),_Toad37_ (01-10-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-10-2022)

----------


## Gio

A few for the "Madness"thread!

Kevin.

Morelia Bredli.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-10-2022),_dakski_ (01-10-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Kevin appears to be a mighty fine "wrestling partner"!   :Very Happy:

----------


## jmcrook

Back on track, Brisbane Locality Coastal. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## Gio

The carpet group is a wonderful family of pythons.

 The diamond python reminds me of the southern most boa species, the Argentine boa constrictor.

Coastals seem to be abundant and hardy like the Boa Imperator.

The Bredli species is very unique and one of the easiest keeps when it comes to pythons.

In general I think the carpet pythons are some of the most rewarding animals to keep, easy and social once mature.

It is hard to pick a favorite and honestly with carpets, you can't go wrong.

The Diamond python is the only one in the group that needs some special care however a mindful, semi advanced keeper would not have many issues.

Aussie snakes are special!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Back on track, Brisbane Locality Coastal. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of special,,

There are locality animals like this that are somewhat rare in captivity.

This is something that needs to be kept pure and not made into any morph!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

> Speaking of special,,
> 
> There are locality animals like this that are somewhat rare in captivity.
> 
> This is something that needs to be kept pure and not made into any morph!


I agree that we should keep this and other localities pure as best we can. My only hesitation or area where I could foresee issues is the very limited gene pool we have for this locality. The entire captive population descends from a single breeding pair 4 generations ago. So far the offspring seem to do well that Ive seen from folks that have bred them, but no telling how long that can be kept up? 
I do think that as theyre better established nowadays they could provide a nice outcrossing to some of the red coastal projects. Given that Brisbanes tend to throw reddish babies. 
Nonetheless, I love having a pair of these animals. Theres something about them that just does it for me.
-Morelia Mafia 4 Life-



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2022),Gio (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## Gio

It would be nice if somehow a small sample of locality Brissys were allowed to cross into the states.

I don't see why there would be any hangup if it were to help sustain a species in US captivity.

It is unfortunate that reptile keeping in general is fairly regulated. 

So far, we've been lucky with the Brissys here.

I'm lucky enough to have one!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Oh, are we reflecting on the joys of carpet pythons again? 

So glad I took the dive into _Morelia_ and picked Pandora up. She's such a wonderful little snake. Can't wait to see her when she's big and mature!

I wouldn't be surprised if there's a few unrelated-to-US-line Brisbanes floating around in Europe, but I have a feeling Nick would have tracked them down and imported fresh blood by now. I suppose we'll just have to enjoy the ones we have while we can.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-12-2022),Gio (01-13-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-12-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

> Oh, are we reflecting on the joys of carpet pythons again? 
> 
> So glad I took the dive into _Morelia_ and picked Pandora up. She's such a wonderful little snake. Can't wait to see her when she's big and mature!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there's a few unrelated-to-US-line Brisbanes floating around in Europe, but I have a feeling Nick would have tracked them down and imported fresh blood by now. I suppose we'll just have to enjoy the ones we have while we can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nicks Brisbanes came from Europe from the only documented remaining living pure pair he could track down that were owned by Paul Harriss girlfriend. Anything pure Brisbane in the US or Europe (unless it was smuggled in the last 30yrs) descends from that one pair that was bred when they were like 25yrs old as a last attempt to keep that bloodline from disappearing entirely. Nicks actually had to send Brisbanes back to Europe from whence they came to help replenish the captive population over there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-13-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-13-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Dang! Oh well, at least with still have Brisbanes for the time being. Hopefully everyone's snakes will make it to 25 like that last pair did.

----------

Gio (01-13-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-12-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

> Dang! Oh well, at least with still have Brisbanes for the time being. Hopefully everyone's snakes will make it to 25 like that last pair did.


Nicks on a 2015 episode of MPR where he talks briefly about that project. Its close to an hour into that show when hes talking about them and how absolutely ancient those founder animals looked when he visited Paul in Germany I believe. He told me all about it on the phone too. These snakes were like 30yrs old and looked like they were 30,000 years old! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-13-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-13-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Some of the wild Australian carpets I've seen while browsing social media and iNaturalist look... not always ancient, but definitely very weathered. Many are "ancient snake" large, and more than a few have big old heads and scarring from big prey. It's amazing how tough these snakes can be and how long they can last.

I'd be lying if I said that looking at those wild carpets hasn't left me wanting another, haha. Some of those wild carpets are _gorgeous_. It would be cool to have _Morelia_ from both ends of the genus' distribution, ie. Pandora and a more southerly coastal or diamond.

----------

Gio (01-13-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-12-2022)

----------


## Gio

Good discussion. 
JM, I learned something I didnt know about the the state of the Brissys here. 

Having reviewed the last 45 Feeding threads that have been posted Im happy to say this tidbit of information was a breath of the fresh stuff 👍

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-13-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

> Good discussion. 
> JM, I learned something I didnt know about the the state of the Brissys here. 
> 
> Having reviewed the last 45 Feeding threads that have been posted Im happy to say this tidbit of information was a breath of the fresh stuff


Yep, it took 4 breedings to get enough of both sexes to begin establishing them in the hobby again. I believe the first breeding yielded a small clutch all held back by Paul Harris to continue re-establishing the project. 2005, 2009, 2010, 2011 all involved F1 from the founder animals if not the founders again themselves. 

You and I both have what I believe would be F3 from the original founder stock. 

First picture is a 2015 pairing that was repeated in 2018 that produced my female.



Michael Pennells breeders are siblings to the respective male and female in the second picture shown here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2022),Gio (01-13-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-13-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Finally figured out the color balance slider on my camera! Have some photos of a more true-to-life fired up Pandora -- she really is that yellow. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_55fingers_ (01-18-2022),_Albert Clark_ (01-30-2022),_Alicia_ (01-30-2022),_dakski_ (01-17-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-20-2022),Gio (01-31-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-15-2022),_Toad37_ (01-15-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I was feelin' a little jungle love today.  :Cool: 

Shredder- 2015-M JCP






Trinity-2016-F JJxJCP (mutt  :Smile:  )

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-30-2022),_Alicia_ (01-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-20-2022),_dakski_ (01-20-2022),Gio (01-31-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-20-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2022),widget (01-20-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-20-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-30-2022),_Alicia_ (01-30-2022),_dakski_ (01-22-2022),Gio (01-31-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-22-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-22-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

MM4L 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-30-2022),_Alicia_ (01-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (01-30-2022),_dakski_ (01-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2022),Gio (01-31-2022),_Homebody_ (01-30-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! I cant believe I scrolled through all 42 pages of this thread and was just amazed at all the photos, comments, and descriptions. The pics and the stories just got more and more interesting the deeper I got. Thanks to all the Morelia mafia and the new inductees! Lol.     :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (01-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-31-2022),Gio (01-31-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Wow! I cant believe I scrolled through all 42 pages of this thread and was just amazed at all the photos, comments, and descriptions. The pics and the stories just got more and more interesting the deeper I got. Thanks to all the Morelia mafia and the new inductees! Lol.


The Man, the Myth, the Legend! My brother AL Clark! So glad you popped in! Hope all is bliss and blessed with you sir. Salute!

----------


## Albert Clark

> The Man, the Myth, the Legend! My brother AL Clark! So glad you popped in! Hope all is bliss and blessed with you sir. Salute!


Hey EL! I did pop in a couple of days ago, good to see your Morelia are doing well. I did PM you and hope all is well. Thanks for the intro! Hahaha.

----------


## Gio

Good stuff Wrongpython, Zig and JM.

I missed a few pictures. I'm glad I stopped in.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2022)

----------


## Gio

I suppose I can play along and add another picture.

Here's my 2020. Female, Brisbane, locality Coastal Carpet.

I have noticed her blacks are now starting to go silver which is interesting to me.





She's not the friendliest critter here but she has calmed a bit since arriving here last September.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-31-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-01-2022),Erie_herps (01-31-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-31-2022),_Trinityblood_ (01-31-2022),_WrongPython_ (02-01-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Finally figured out the color balance slider on my camera! Have some photos of a more true-to-life fired up Pandora -- she really is that yellow. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That rock background looks familiar to me.



The photos you took came out really nice.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-03-2022),_jmcrook_ (02-01-2022),_Toad37_ (03-17-2022),_WrongPython_ (02-01-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Thanks!

Heh, I'd imagine it looks familiar. You got your cage backdrops from Universal Rocks, right? Barring some of the specialty items, most of their classic brown offerings have the same color and texture. Pandora's background rock here is more or less a perfect match to Adelita's rocky background and ledges.

Glad to hear Gem is settling in, by the way!

----------

Gio (02-02-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks!
> 
> Heh, I'd imagine it looks familiar. You got your cage backdrops from Universal Rocks, right? Barring some of the specialty items, most of their classic brown offerings have the same color and texture. Pandora's background rock here is more or less a perfect match to Adelita's rocky background and ledges.
> 
> Glad to hear Gem is settling in, by the way!


My backgrounds are in fact from there.

Ed Lilley shipped them along with my cages. The Brissy has a very 3D version. The boa and Bredli have flatter backgrounds but I love the look of all of them.

Yours included. Nice setup.

----------

_WrongPython_ (02-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

My mother with Yafe!

----------

_55fingers_ (02-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (02-02-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-02-2022),Erie_herps (02-03-2022),_Reinz_ (03-14-2022),_Toad37_ (03-17-2022),tropiclikeitshot (03-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Now you're just raking in the "likes"!   :Wink:

----------


## dakski

> Now you're just raking in the "likes"!


Maybe, but I have not posted in the thread for a bit. 

so, LIKE away!

----------


## Bogertophis

> Maybe, but I have not posted in the thread for a bit. 
> 
> so, LIKE away!


Your mom & Yafe are always welcome.   :Cool:

----------


## jmcrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-31-2022),_dakski_ (03-17-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-14-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-04-2022),Gio (04-01-2022),_Homebody_ (03-15-2022),_Reinz_ (03-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-15-2022),_Toad37_ (03-17-2022),_WrongPython_ (03-15-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

Morelia Mafia 4 Life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-31-2022),_dakski_ (03-31-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-04-2022),Gio (04-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-04-2022),_WrongPython_ (04-01-2022)

----------


## Gio

Sexual Size Dimorphism does occur in carpet pythons and in the species where males engage in combat, the size favors the male.

This is a good study to read.

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...HERN_TERRITORY.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-04-2022),_WrongPython_ (04-04-2022)

----------


## Gio

Another BIG carpet Down Under.

Nice picture quality too.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...land-home.html

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-07-2022),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Another BIG carpet Down Under.
> 
> Nice picture quality too.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...land-home.html


Very impressive snake!   :Bowdown:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (04-07-2022)

----------


## Gio

Spring 2022 on the deck.

This is the very first time Gem has been outside here. She is a Brisbane, locality coastal carpet python. 

I'm surprised how beautiful this non-morph, locality animal is. Her colors really pop. Mother Nature provides my favorite colors and patterns.



She was extremely defensive and bit and coiled my glove hand when we got outside.

That said, she looked beautiful.







This guy, Kevin is a Bredli python and he's a chunk. I could not believe how heavy he was today. This animal has boa constrictor density.


The span of the deck rail here is 8 feet. Kevin is not stretched out, but to get perspective I wanted to mention the length of the span. My old girl, Jewel went the full length and a tad more.


Kevin was also a tad defensive today but he calmed quickly.



These two different species are by far my favorites in the carpet group. I will say I do not have experience with Diamond pythons. I'm sure I would enjoy them just the same.
I have to say these Bredli are not only large and impressive, they are also almost bullet proof when it comes to husbandry.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),Bill S. (07-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-04-2022),_Homebody_ (05-05-2022),_jmcrook_ (05-04-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

No one can say you're not playing with a full (& beautiful) deck!   :Sweeet:

----------

Gio (05-04-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Very nice Indeed Gio.
There colours look awsome against the deck rail

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-05-2022)

----------


## Gio

Is it a coincidence or more common than what people think?

Almost every time I search for photos of carpet pythons in the wild, I see large examples. Obviously the big ones get the media attention which isn't surprising. I'm sure there are plenty of smaller specimens to go around too.

Here are two, big combative males. The males that live a long time in the wild will typically be the larger sex according to Nick Mutton. They are more successful in combat if they are larger than their competitor and win the breeding rights.

https://www.ndtv.com/offbeat/two-lar...female-2289068

Another photo story that popped.
https://www.newsweek.com/massive-car...n-door-1594637


It makes me miss my big girl.


We shall see if my new crew members here attain a similar size.

I hope to see some more morelia fans pop in here to keep the thread alive.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-11-2022),_Homebody_ (05-10-2022),_jmcrook_ (05-09-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-10-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

2019 0.1 Rockhampton Locality Coastal
Morelia Mafia 4 Life 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2022),_dakski_ (05-10-2022),Gio (05-10-2022),_Homebody_ (05-10-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-10-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2022)

----------


## Gio

> 2019 0.1 Rockhampton Locality Coastal
> Morelia Mafia 4 Life 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now we're getting it back!

Summer is here so it is time to load up the pictures!

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),_jmcrook_ (05-10-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

2019 1.0 Brisbane Locality Coastal
Morelia Mafia 4 Life 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-11-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-11-2022),Gio (05-11-2022),_Homebody_ (05-11-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> 2019 1.0 Brisbane Locality Coastal
> Morelia Mafia 4 Life 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those saddles with black borders- on yours as well as on corn snakes & others.  Great looking snake there.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## Gio

Locality coastal carpets are almost nonexistent in the states. JM has at least 3 on the coastal front, and Im sure on the jungle. 


Bredli are recognized as a different species so I guess they are a locality in their own right. 

Hypo, striped and stone washed all seem to be natural mutations. Eventually selective breeding will distance them from a locale but Bredli only come from one place so it is what it is. 

Carpets are my favorite of the Morelia

----------

_Homebody_ (05-12-2022)

----------


## WrongPython

Haven't been around here as much lately, but here, have a Pandora. She's growing like a weed and passed the 3' mark recently. Her second birthday is not quite two months away and she's definitely starting to look like a young adult carpet!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-13-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-13-2022),_dakski_ (05-13-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2022),Gio (05-13-2022),_Homebody_ (05-13-2022),_jmcrook_ (05-13-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Haven't been around here as much lately, but here, have a Pandora. She's growing like a weed and passed the 3' mark recently. Her second birthday is not quite two months away and she's definitely starting to look like a young adult carpet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What a looker!

----------

_WrongPython_ (05-13-2022)

----------


## Haasjosa

First day warm enough up here in Wisconsin for Rolo to get outside
 this year, it was a very cold start to spring. Clearly she is loving the sun. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-16-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2022),Gio (05-14-2022),_Homebody_ (05-14-2022),plateOfFlan (05-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## Gio

> First day warm enough up here in Wisconsin for Rolo to get outside
>  this year, it was a very cold start to spring. Clearly she is loving the sun. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great looking carpet.

----------


## jmcrook

2018 0.1 Brisbane Locality Coastal
Morelia Mafia 4 Life 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-16-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-15-2022),Gio (05-15-2022),_Homebody_ (05-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## plateOfFlan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"Heeeeeere birdy birdy birdy .... "

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-14-2022),_Homebody_ (05-14-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> 2018 0.1 Brisbane Locality Coastal
> Morelia Mafia 4 Life 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Brizzy and enclosure look GREAT Crook! I love those sky hides and perches. Which enclosures are you using btw?

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-15-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

> Your Brizzy and enclosure look GREAT Crook! I love those sky hides and perches. Which enclosures are you using btw?


Thanks bud! These are Herptastic, who turned out to be a total scumbag took over $100k worth of orders end of last year and then declared bankruptcy and closed business. Dodged that bullet by like 5 months. If I ever redo my room/cages I think Im going with AP or Dragonhaus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-16-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## jmcrook

2020 0.1 Jungle Carpet
Morelia Mafia 4 Life 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-16-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-16-2022),Gio (05-17-2022),_Homebody_ (05-16-2022),_richardhind1972_ (05-16-2022),_WrongPython_ (05-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Such starkly-vibrant colors!  Very impressive, jm-

----------


## Toad37

As I was getting dressed this morning and putting my shirt in I realized it was my Morelia Mafia shirt. Just wanted all my Mafia members to know that even tho I'm in around as much as I used to be I still think about you guys and hope you're all doing well. Morelia Mafia 4 Life!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-23-2022),Gio (07-24-2022)

----------


## Gio

This link has more than a few studies tied into it.

The bulk of the link is devoted to Australian pythons, and Morelia get a good percentage of the attention.

I could have posted this in the "General Pythons" part of the board, however Morelia fans here may enjoy some of this.

Water pythons are also mentioned as are some of the desert, terrestrial Aussie pythons.

If you are truly interested in your species and want to go beyond care sheet learning, this link dives into some interesting stuff.

https://ris.cdu.edu.au/ws/portalfile...Bedford_GS.pdf

Enjoy!

----------

Bill S. (07-23-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-23-2022),_dakski_ (06-23-2022),_Homebody_ (06-23-2022)

----------


## Bill S.

Excellent! Thanks Gio.

B.

----------

Gio (07-24-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Excellent! Thanks Gio.
> 
> B.


Bill S,

Bill, are you the same Bill from Reptile Insider way back when? 

If so, I have a pretty good memory and it is great to see you here!

Here's another group of pictures of Lady Evil,

Gem, my Brisbane locale from Mike Pennell.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-28-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-18-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-21-2022)

----------


## Gio

These are updated photos of my Brisbane, locality coastal carpet.


Believe it or not I think she is in a dark phase.



But,,,,

This podcast is the purpose of the post. Not only does it apply to morelia, almost all snakes could benefit from this mindset.

The debate is actually not as much a clash of opinions as it is a discussion on how to improve longevity of captive snakes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rko44Ys8psU

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-18-2022),_dakski_ (08-18-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-18-2022),_Homebody_ (08-18-2022),_jmcrook_ (08-18-2022),YungRasputin (09-28-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow Gio! Your Brizzy looks phenomenal bro!! Is she even 3 yet?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-28-2022),Gio (08-21-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Wow Gio! Your Brizzy looks phenomenal bro!! Is she even 3 yet?


Thanks brother.

No, she's not 3 until next April.

Small for her age I suppose, but she's starting to grow a bit.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-28-2022)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Thanks brother.
> 
> No, she's not 3 until next April.
> 
> Small for her age I suppose, but she's starting to grow a bit.


G- 
I dont think she looks small for her age at all. I think she looks fantastic for a 2 y/o.

----------

Gio (08-21-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

coastal carpets - Rockhampton locality - this be my boy Hammond (lighting has a blue tint he is not blue lol)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-28-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-28-2022),_dakski_ (09-29-2022),Erie_herps (09-28-2022),_Homebody_ (09-28-2022)

----------


## Gio

If you keep carpet pythons this book is "The Holy Grail" when it comes to the carpet group.



I ordered this directly from Nick Mutton's Website, and Justin Julander also has it available on his page. 

The book is a revamped and updated version of *THE COMPLETE CARPET PYTHON*, which was so popular it sold out long ago and is no longer available.

If you are familiar with boa constrictors, you may possibly be aware of DR. Warren Booth. What a bonus it is to have his input regarding carpet pythons. A lot went into this publication and I'm thrilled to have a signed copy from Nick

I'm posting this for discussion purposes here as I feel the book will offer the novice and experienced carpet keeper the most updated, science backed research on this great species.

I'm excited to dive into it soon.

----------

_Alicia_ (11-29-2022),*Bogertophis* (11-02-2022),_dakski_ (11-05-2022),_Homebody_ (11-29-2022),YungRasputin (11-04-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

new skin who dis (Tarana, Rockhampton coastal) - idk why it’s sideways I’ve tried correcting this multiple times

----------

_Alicia_ (11-29-2022),*Bogertophis* (11-29-2022),_Homebody_ (11-29-2022)

----------

